# E Berlusca applaude..ma applaude a cosa?



## Old Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Applaude a cosa visato che tra un pò farò la sua "leggina per impedire le intercettazioni?"*

Che uomo di merda....




*Guidonia, arrestati i 5 stupratori
In manette una banda di romeni
*

*Fermato il gruppo che ha violentato qualche giorno fa una 21enne picchiando brutalmente il suo fidanzato*

*ROMA *- Svolta nelle indagini sullo stupro di gruppo a Guidonia. I carabinieri del comando provinciale di Roma del gruppo di Frascati hanno arrestato nella notte la banda di romeni che ha violentato nella notte tra giovedì e venerdì scorso una giovane di 21 anni picchiando brutalmente il suo fidanzato nella cittadina alle porte di Roma. Secondo quanto si è appreso, insieme ai cinque della banda sono stati fermati anche altri romeni le cui posizioni sono al vaglio della procura di Tivoli. Nei loro confronti potrebbero scattare le accuse di favoreggiamento per aver aiutato la banda a nascondersi
*BLITZ*- I cinque romeni arrestati assieme agli altri fermati e sospettati di aver coperto la loro fuga sono, in questo momento, interrogati nella caserma di Guidonia dal magistrato della procura di Tivoli che coordina l'inchiesta. I romeni sottoposti a fermo di polizia giudiziaria e che dovrà essere o meno convalidato dalla procura di Tivoli, sono accusati di violenza sessuale e rapina aggravata. Il blitz dei carabinieri è scattato nella notte in quasi tutta la provincia di Roma, soprattutto nella zona di Tivoli, Guidonia e Monterotondo. 
*INTERCETTAZIONI DECISIVE *- *Ancora una volta sono state le indagini tecnologiche avanzatissime a consentire ai carabinieri di individuare la banda di cinque romeni ritenuti responsabili della violenza sessuale di Guidonia. Stando a quanto si apprende, infatti, decisive sono risultate le intercettazioni telefoniche*. Individuato il presunto gruppo di stupratori, la magistratura di Tivoli ha disposto le intercettazioni sui cellulari degli indagati in fuga e proprio le cellule dei telefonini hanno permesso di localizzarli e di assicurarli alla giustizia.
*ALEMANNO E LIPPIELLO *- Plauso alle forze dell'ordine per il lavoro svolto da parte del sindaco di Roma Gianni Alemanno e del primo cittadino dimissionario di Guidonia, Filippo Lippiello.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

rumeni?che strano....pensavo stavolta fossero italiani


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> rumeni?che strano....pensavo stavolta fossero italiani


 
tanto anche quando sono italiani li lasciano andare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
chissà se la vittima fosse stata la figlia del giudice se la decisione sarebbe stata la stessa?
Io proporrei una bella castrazione fisica (non chimica).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

*che altro dire?*

*Silvio Berlusconi* non rimuncia al suo gusto per la battuta.
Nel mese della memoria la barzelletta sui lager nazisti.
Oggi che in tutta Italia si parla con raccapriccio dei recenti casi di stupro se ne esce con una frase  shock sulla necessità di dispiegare i militari sul territorio nazionale per difendere l’ordine pubblico: 
*“Dovremmo avere tanti soldati quante sono le belle ragazze italiane, credo che non ce la faremmo mai…”.
*
Come dare torto a Walter Veltroni  che   definisce  l’ennesima battuta del presidente del Consiglio”*una dimostrazione ulteriore di scarsa responsabilità e di scarsa sensibilità per una forma di violenza che segna la vita delle persone che la subiscono*2?
Aggiunge ancora Veltroni : _*“Il premier ignora il dramma della violenza sessuale, offende le donne italiane e smentisce se stesso sull’utilità dell’impiego dei militari”. *_

Berlusconi reagisce in malo modo:”_*Veltroni ha detto una grande oscenità, **come gli capita di sovente”,*_ ha ribattuto. _*“Lo stupro - ha continuato - è un reato indegno, incivile ed esecrabile. Punto e basta. E’ un punto fermo, il mio era un complimento alle ragazze italiane che sono alcuni milioni, io penso che in ogni occasione serva sempre il senso della leggerezza e dell’umorismo”*_.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tanto anche quando sono italiani li lasciano andare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non sono stati lasciati andare...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non sono stati lasciati andare...


 fra massimo un paio d'anni ne riparliamo


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

io spero che quei 5 patiscano nella loro vita le sofferenze piu atroci.......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> fra massimo un paio d'anni ne riparliamo


 
questo è un altro discorso. si parla di quello che è successo, non di quello che succederà. non lo sappiamo. ora non esageriamo ragazzi, non è che tutti i criminali sono a piede libero, avanti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è un altro discorso. si parla di quello che è successo, non di quello che succederà. non lo sappiamo. ora non esageriamo ragazzi, non è che tutti i criminali sono a piede libero, avanti.


 se in Italia il 70% circa dei reati rimane impunito un motivo ci sara'.....o no????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io spero che quei 5 patiscano nella loro vita le sofferenze piu atroci.......


 
quoto e mi unisco alla tua speranza, aggiungendoci anche l'augurio di una vita molto longeva.

e se leggo ancora qualcosa del tipo "bisogna condannare il peccato e non il peccatore" perdo l'uso della ragione


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non sono stati lasciati andare...


 
scusa, mi sono espressa male. intendevo quel ragazzo italiano che a Capodanno ha stuprato un ragazza ed il giudice gli ha dato gli arresti domiciliari


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se in Italia il 70% circa dei reati rimane impunito un motivo ci sara'.....o no????


un reato impunito è un'altra cosa. se questi li arrestano e li fanno uscire tra un anno - lascia perdere il fatto che sarebbe una puttanata dalle bibliche proporzioni - ma comunque non sarebbe un reato impunito.. no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusa, mi sono espressa male. intendevo quel ragazzo italiano che a Capodanno ha stuprato un ragazza ed il giudice gli ha dato gli arresti domiciliari


 
già... non ne capisco il senso


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un reato impunito è un'altra cosa. se questi li arrestano e li fanno uscire tra un anno - lascia perdere il fatto che sarebbe una puttanata dalle bibliche proporzioni - ma comunque non sarebbe un reato impunito.. no?


 se conoscete qualcuno che lavora nelle forze dell'ordine provate a sentire se pensano o meno che il loro lavoro sia non dico inutile ma quasi.......la colpa ovviamente e' di chi fa le leggi....loro sono volenti o nolenti costretti ad applicarle


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *Silvio Berlusconi* non rimuncia al suo gusto per la battuta.
> Nel mese della memoria la barzelletta sui lager nazisti.
> Oggi che in tutta Italia si parla con raccapriccio dei recenti casi di stupro se ne esce con una frase shock sulla necessità di dispiegare i militari sul territorio nazionale per difendere l’ordine pubblico:
> *“Dovremmo avere tanti soldati quante sono le belle ragazze italiane, credo che non ce la faremmo mai…”.*
> ...


 ecco, è qui che.... ma come ti viene? ci sono donne (anche bruttissime) aggredite di continuo e tu che fai? sdrammatizzi?


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> già... non ne capisco il senso


ho letto ieri un articolo che non diceva coglionate.
non è compito del giudice dare un messaggio al popolo incazzato.
la legge prevede che se non c'è rischio di inquinamento prove e di fuga hai diritto ai domiciliari.
quello che si deve aspettare la gente è che il processo sia veloce e la condanna eventuale rispettata fino in fondo.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non sono stati lasciati andare...


credo abbia fatto confusione con quello che invece è già ai domiciliari dopo 2 giorni dall'arresto


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se in Italia il 70% circa dei reati rimane impunito un motivo ci sara'.....o no????


 uscire prima del tempo non significa iimpunito. nel senso che non è nella statistica.
le leggi dovrebbero essere più severe su certi reati. la violenza è peggio dell'omicidio. L'omicidio TALVOLTA può davvero essere casuale (penso a un battibecco fuori dalla discoteca e un ragazzo che urta male il marciapiede...). Lo stupro no.
Va dato l'ergastolo. Va bene. Ma è un mondo migliorabile , questo, non il migliore possibile!! E a noi il compito di migliorarlo. Poi ai nostri figli e oltre...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho letto ieri un articolo che non diceva coglionate.
> non è compito del giudice dare un messaggio al popolo incazzato.
> la legge prevede che se non c'è rischio di inquinamento prove e di fuga hai diritto ai domiciliari.
> quello che si deve aspettare la gente è che il processo sia veloce e la condanna eventuale rispettata fino in fondo.


 allora x applicare la legge a che servono i giudici?
basta chiunque che sfogli il codice penale e emetta la sentenza in base a quello che c'e scritto sopra...come consultare un manualetto d'istruzione x il fai da te.....


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho letto ieri un articolo che non diceva coglionate.
> non è compito del giudice dare un messaggio al popolo incazzato.
> la legge prevede che se non c'è rischio di inquinamento prove e di fuga hai diritto ai domiciliari.
> quello che si deve aspettare la gente è che il processo sia veloce e la condanna eventuale rispettata fino in fondo.


è vero, ma il pericolo di reiterazione del reato? io mica ci credo che sia così innocuo


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusa, mi sono espressa male. intendevo quel ragazzo italiano che a Capodanno ha stuprato un ragazza ed il giudice gli ha dato gli arresti domiciliari





angelodelmale ha detto:


> già... non ne capisco il senso





Brugola ha detto:


> ho letto ieri un articolo che non diceva coglionate.
> non è compito del giudice dare un messaggio al popolo incazzato.
> la legge prevede che se non c'è rischio di inquinamento prove e di fuga hai diritto ai domiciliari.
> quello che si deve aspettare la gente è che il processo sia veloce e la condanna eventuale rispettata fino in fondo.


 ecco, quoto brugola.
Finchè non è condannato è innocente e a meno che non ci sia rischio di fuga/inquinamento delle prove, può stare a casa. MA solo fino al processo!


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ecco, quoto brugola.
> Finchè non è condannato è innocente e a meno che non ci sia rischio di fuga/inquinamento delle prove, può stare a casa. MA solo fino al processo!


 
eh sì! sai quanti ce ne sono che delinquono agli arresti domiciliari?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora x applicare la legge a che servono i giudici?
> basta chiunque che sfogli il codice penale e emetta la sentenza in base a quello che c'e scritto sopra...come consultare un manualetto d'istruzione x il fai da te.....


 questo è altro discorso!
il giudice decide, interpreta, secondo quelle che sono le REALI situazioni, i rischi che la giustizia corre. Non conta quanto tempo passerà a piede libero (spero poco) prima del proccesso! Dopo sconterà la sua pena! 
Se fosse in carcere ora, questo periodo gli verrebbe invece 'scalcolato' alla fine. La cosa importante è che si sbrighino a processarlo. Con quel ragazzo che l'anno scorso violentò la donna a roma ci hanno messo un anno esatto. ma non so se avesse chiesto il rito abbreviato...


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ecco, quoto brugola.
> Finchè non è condannato è innocente e a meno che non ci sia rischio di fuga/inquinamento delle prove, può stare a casa. MA solo fino al processo!


guarda che ha confessato, ha anche detto di essersi pentito


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> eh sì! sai quanti ce ne sono che delinquono agli arresti domiciliari?


 avranno preso le loro precauzioni, è uno stupratore, non uno spacciatore di marjuana....


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero, ma il pericolo di reiterazione del reato? io mica ci credo che sia così innocuo


evidentemente essendo incensurato hanno ritenuto che potessero essergli concessi i domiciliari.
non credete a tutte le minchiate che dicono i giornali....che cavalcano l'onda per aizzare la massa.
l'unico messaggio chiaro che deve arrivare è un processo rapido e una condanna senza sconti.
il resto è fumo....vi ricordate prima delle elezioni la reggiani?? come è finita?? le violenze continuano, i soldati io personalmente qui a milano non li ho mai visti e le donne continuano ad avere paura.
e il rom è stato condannato a soli 16 anni perchè se lei non resisteva non succedeva il dramma.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma qualcuno ha vinto le elezioni battendo sul tasto della sicurezza


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> guarda che ha confessato, ha anche detto di essersi pentito


 non conta, ai fini della legge.
ha comunque diritto al processo e fino ad allora è purtroppo 'innocente'....
se il giudice gli ha dato i domiciliari, non dico sia giusto, ma avrà avuto le sue ragioni/considerazioni! tanto sconterà dopo, su questo non ci piove!


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> guarda che ha confessato, ha anche detto di essersi pentito


 
l'avvocato l'ha consigliato a dovere....


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non conta, ai fini della legge.
> ha comunque diritto al processo e fino ad allora è purtroppo 'innocente'....
> se il giudice gli ha dato i domiciliari, non dico sia giusto, ma avrà avuto le sue ragioni/considerazioni! tanto sconterà dopo, su questo non ci piove!


 
quello che io mi chiedo è: se fosse stata la figlia di un giudice li avrebbe ottenuti lo stesso? probabilmente è solo sterile polemica, ma dubito molto


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questo è altro discorso!
> il giudice decide, interpreta, secondo quelle che sono le REALI situazioni, i rischi che la giustizia corre. Non conta quanto tempo passerà a piede libero (spero poco) prima del proccesso! Dopo sconterà la sua pena!
> Se fosse in carcere ora, questo periodo gli verrebbe invece 'scalcolato' alla fine. La cosa importante è che si sbrighino a processarlo. Con quel ragazzo che l'anno scorso violentò la donna a roma ci hanno messo un anno esatto. ma non so se avesse chiesto il rito abbreviato...


 allora non e' solo la legge che va applicata....quindi il giudice dato che fa valutazioni in merito ha colpe eccome


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non conta, ai fini della legge.
> ha comunque diritto al processo e fino ad allora è purtroppo 'innocente'....
> se il giudice gli ha dato i domiciliari, non dico sia giusto, ma avrà avuto le sue ragioni/considerazioni! tanto sconterà dopo, su questo non ci piove!


non sono così ottimista dopo tutte le minchiate fatte da giudici vari


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non sono così ottimista dopo tutte le minchiate fatte da giudici vari


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora non e' solo la legge che va applicata....quindi il giudice dato che fa valutazioni in merito ha colpe eccome


 ma leggi?
colpe di cosa? se il ragazzo fosse fuggito parleremmo di colpa, ma visto che attende il processo, la cosa non cambia! non l'ha rimesso in libertà! Gli ha dato i domiciliari IN ATTESA del processo! 
E proprio perchè il giudice può sbagliare essendo uomo esistono tre gradi di giudizio e leggi scritte, che sono interpretabili entro un limite e non di più!
Ad es per una rapina non potranno MAI darti l'ergastolo e se scegli il rito abbreviato hai degli sconti di pensa ma non può far ricorso. 
Se ci sono leggi non condivisibili si migliorano, è lo scopo di una società civile, mica dico che è tutto giusto, ma parlare di colpe... mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non sono così ottimista dopo tutte le minchiate fatte da giudici vari


 ad esempio? in casi analoghi, intendo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non sono così ottimista dopo tutte le minchiate fatte da giudici vari


 le minchiate si  fanno in ogni professione .suppongo esistano anche giudici degni e preparati


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> le minchiate si fanno in ogni professione .*suppongo esistano anche giudici degni e preparati*


 Sono i soli che danno davvero fastidio.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma leggi?
> colpe di cosa? se il ragazzo fosse fuggito parleremmo di colpa, ma visto che attende il processo, la cosa non cambia! non l'ha rimesso in libertà! .


 dai grande non essere ingenua
quanta gente delinque mentre dovrebbe trovarsi ai domiciliari????
ti posso fare almeno una50ina di copia&incolla relativi a casa analoghi accaduti di recente.....


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dai grande non essere ingenua
> quanta gente delinque mentre dovrebbe trovarsi ai domiciliari????
> ti posso fare almeno una50ina di copia&incolla relativi a casa analoghi accaduti di recente.....


 bene, allora trova tu la soluzione, che si fa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bene, allora trova tu la soluzione, che si fa?


 meglio che non dica che farei
meglio......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> eh sì! sai quanti ce ne sono che delinquono agli arresti domiciliari?


 
questo è vero ma effettivamente ha ragione grande.
fino a che non viene emessa la sentenza, è innocente.
si torna al discorso dell'altro giorno: meglio un colpevole a zonzo che un innocente in galera.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ecco, è qui che.... ma come ti viene? ci sono donne (anche bruttissime) aggredite di continuo e tu che fai? sdrammatizzi?


 
vorrei vedere come sdramatizzerebbe se qualcuno glielo piantasse nel culo.

perdonate il francesismo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

x tornare in topic (xche mi pare che il succo di chi ha aperto il topic fosse un altro)
il Berluscaz ora elogia le intercettazioni mentre sta x fare la leggina ad personam x limitarne l'uso o abuso (ah ah ah)
chiaro che se uno non ha niente da nascondere non dovrebbe dargli fastidio piu di tanto
mi viene in mente il test antidroga che avevano proposto x i politici....tutti a indignarsi e privacy violata e scandalo e non si fa e bla bla bla 
ma mi domando una cosa....se non hanno niente da nascondere di cosa si preoccupano???
io i test antidroga me li farei anche in una piazza davanti a tanta gente


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è vero ma effettivamente ha ragione grande.
> fino a che non viene emessa la sentenza, è innocente.
> si torna al discorso dell'altro giorno: meglio un colpevole a zonzo che un innocente in galera.


ma questo NON è innocente! ha confessato! tu confesseresti una cosa che non hai commesso? x cui mi dico, in attesa di processo dentro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questo è altro discorso!
> il giudice decide, interpreta, secondo quelle che sono le REALI situazioni, i rischi che la giustizia corre. *Non conta quanto tempo passerà a piede libero (spero poco) prima del proccesso*! Dopo sconterà la sua pena!
> Se fosse in carcere ora, questo periodo gli verrebbe invece 'scalcolato' alla fine. La cosa importante è che si sbrighino a processarlo. Con quel ragazzo che l'anno scorso violentò la donna a roma ci hanno messo un anno esatto. ma non so se avesse chiesto il rito abbreviato...


il problema in fondo è questo. i tempi della giustizia fanno cagare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma questo NON è innocente! ha confessato! tu confesseresti una cosa che non hai commesso? x cui mi dico, in attesa di processo dentro!


 
guarda che anche quei due rincoglioniti di olindo e rosa hanno confessato e poi ritrattato. deve essere emessa una sentenza di colpevolezza, affinché una persona sia realmente colpevole.
può non essere condivisa la cosa, ma tant'è.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che anche quei due rincoglioniti di olindo e rosa hanno confessato e poi ritrattato. deve essere emessa una sentenza di colpevolezza, affinché una persona sia realmente colpevole.
> può non essere condivisa la cosa, ma tant'è.


va beh, le ritrattazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano...comunque hai ragione, non cambia niente ma io non sono d'accordo e mi indigno. mi sembra che in Italia si sia un po' troppo garantisti


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> . mi sembra che in Italia si sia un po' troppo garantisti


 vi siete mai chiesti xche la maggior parte dei rumeni o albanesi scelgono l'italia anziche x esempio la grecia o l'austria?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *va beh, le ritrattazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano..*.comunque hai ragione, non cambia niente ma io non sono d'accordo e mi indigno. mi sembra che in Italia si sia un po' troppo garantisti


perché? lascia perdere le ragioni, ma capita che un innocente confessi qualcosa che non ha fatto. ritrattare è nei suoi diritti, direi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> vi siete mai chiesti xche la maggior parte dei rumeni o albanesi scelgono l'italia anziche x esempio la grecia o l'austria?


 
no, aspettavamo te


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è vero ma effettivamente ha ragione grande.
> fino a che non viene emessa la sentenza, è innocente.
> si torna al discorso dell'altro giorno: *meglio un colpevole a zonzo che un innocente in galera*.


 Questo sempre... lo avevano capito già i Romani!


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

sempre meglio garantisti che forcaioli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo sempre... lo avevano capito già i Romani!


 
che il valore della libertà di un individuo sia il valore massimo, è un dato che non ha età


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che il valore della libertà *di un individuo sia il valore massimo,* è un dato che non ha età


 fai conto che sia prona


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché? lascia perdere le ragioni, ma capita che un innocente confessi qualcosa che non ha fatto. ritrattare è nei suoi diritti, direi.


perchè?? perchè a caldo vien fuori quello che hai fatto, poi gli avvocati ti instradano a dire quello che è meglio....ovviamente non sto parlando di paesi in cui si applicano torture o metodi di interrogatorio non umani


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che il valore della libertà di un individuo sia il valore massimo, è un dato che non ha età


* In dubio, pro reo.*


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che il valore della libertà di un individuo sia il valore massimo, è un dato che non ha età


vero, ma codificarlo nel diritto è un'altra cosa... e la prima a farlo è stata Roma.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vorrei vedere come sdramatizzerebbe se qualcuno glielo piantasse nel culo.
> 
> perdonate il francesismo.


 ah, quindi era il francese la tua lingua madre, per questo sei un pò di legno con l'inglese!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma questo NON è innocente! ha confessato! tu confesseresti una cosa che non hai commesso? x cui mi dico, in attesa di processo dentro!


 1- potrebbe confessare perchè mitomane o per proteggere qualcuno
2- anche se confessa resta innocente fino al processo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *perchè?? perchè a caldo vien fuori quello che hai fatto, *poi gli avvocati ti instradano a dire quello che è meglio....ovviamente non sto parlando di paesi in cui si applicano torture o metodi di interrogatorio non umani


pisellina santa, perdonami ma questo è qualunquismo.
secondo te la franzoni è colpevole? in questo caso, a caldo ha forse confessato?
tanto per fare un esempio eh... ma se così fosse ci sarebbe un esercito di rei confessi!
tra le altre cose, sto parlando di REALI innocenti che confessano e ritrattano.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, quindi era il francese la tua lingua madre, per questo sei un pò di legno con l'inglese!


vedo che l'hai capito da sola; era da tanto che volevo dirtelo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai conto che sia prona


attenta a non ti sgualcire il vestitino però, non potrei perdonarmelo


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> attenta a non ti sgualcire il vestitino però, non potrei perdonarmelo


 l'ho riposto piegandolo.m i prostro in mudande


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho riposto piegandolo.m i prostro in mudande


 
te lo chiedo come favore: rialzati e vestiti. con queste correnti d'aria, non vorrei che l'influenza tanto anelita da brugola sbagliasse destinataria


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te lo chiedo come favore: rialzati e vestiti. con queste correnti d'aria, non vorrei che l'influenza tanto anelita da brugola sbagliasse destinataria


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


 beh, già che sei giù 
passami pure il tailleur


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ho letto tutti e 64 post.
Ce ne fosse stato uno che abbia riguardato la discussione che volevo aprire  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma va bene anche così
Come la si gira..Berlusconi resta un koglione

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti e 64 post.
> *Ce ne fosse stato uno che abbia riguardato la discussione che volevo aprire *
> 
> 
> ...


abbiamo il vizietto di divagare


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> abbiamo il vizietto di divagare


*NO!


Veramente!!!

















*​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *NO!
> 
> 
> Veramente!!!
> ...


che, mica l'avevi notato?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vorrei vedere come sdramatizzerebbe se qualcuno glielo piantasse nel culo.
> 
> perdonate il francesismo.


qualche volta potresti essere più diretta?..con i giri di parole non si capisce mai niente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque su una cosa sono d'accordo...bisognerebbe piantarglielo nel culo, ma io non posso offrirmi..non gli farei abbastanza male, ho la minchietta..


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2009)

Io avrei lasciato per una decina di minuti i rumeni stupratori nelle mani della folla. Poi carcere duro per qualche anno. Infine lavori forzati a vita. Aggiungo anche una castrazione, e non quella chimica.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io avrei lasciato per una decina di minuti i rumeni stupratori nelle mani della folla. Poi carcere duro per qualche anno. Infine lavori forzati a vita. Aggiungo anche una castrazione, e non quella chimica.


 ahia!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> ahia!


Sono degli animali, non c'è alcuna comprensione per loro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io avrei lasciato per una decina di minuti i rumeni stupratori nelle mani della folla. Poi carcere duro per qualche anno. Infine lavori forzati a vita. Aggiungo anche una castrazione, e non quella chimica.



appena acciuffati?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che, mica l'avevi notato?


AFFATTO! ... se tu non avessi commentato non ci avrei fatto caso


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono degli animali, non c'è alcuna comprensione per loro.


 e chi vuole comprendere, ma ahia! mi viene lo stesso da dire...
anni fa vidi in tv su come in afghanistan (mi pare fosse quello il paese, comunque un paese da quelle parti) vengono eseguite le sentenze di morte. il condannato aveva ammazzato un uomo e la madre dell'ucciso doveva (o aveva il diritto, non penso sia obbligata) eseguire la sentenza.
il condannato era bendato a terra e tenuto fermo e la signora in questione con un coltello gli ha tagliato la gola. forse il colpevole se lo meritava, ma il ribrezzo e la sensazione fisica di fastidio l'ho provata comunque...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> AFFATTO! ... se tu non avessi commentato non ci avrei fatto caso




















mi sembrava strano, perché lo facciamo in maniera piuttosto discreta tanto da passare inosservati


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appena acciuffati?


 mah..io farei anche prima di esserlo..


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io avrei lasciato per una decina di minuti i rumeni stupratori nelle mani della folla. Poi carcere duro per qualche anno. Infine lavori forzati a vita. Aggiungo anche una castrazione, e non quella chimica.



Tu cerchi la vendetta ... io voglio la giustizia e se non e' possibile, vorrei che si applicasse la legge, almeno quella.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono degli *animali*, non c'è alcuna comprensione per loro.


Vuoi dire "Bestie" ?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sembrava strano, perché lo facciamo in maniera piuttosto discreta tanto da passare inosservati



Appunto! ... tu l'hai detto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> mah..io farei anche prima di esserlo..


quindi? fate il processo ed emettete voi la sentenza?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi? fate il processo ed emettete voi la sentenza?


 l'era una battuta...lo sai che sono d'accordo...ci ho passato un pomeriggio a spiegare che per me prevale la presunzione d'innocenza...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> l'era una battuta...lo sai che sono d'accordo...ci ho passato un pomeriggio a spiegare che per me prevale la presunzione d'innocenza...



ah ok.

ps faceva cagare come battuta


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> e chi vuole comprendere, ma ahia! mi viene lo stesso da dire...
> anni fa vidi in tv su come in afghanistan (mi pare fosse quello il paese, comunque un paese da quelle parti) vengono eseguite le sentenze di morte. il condannato aveva ammazzato un uomo e la madre dell'ucciso doveva (o aveva il diritto, non penso sia obbligata) eseguire la sentenza.
> il condannato era bendato a terra e tenuto fermo e la signora in questione con un coltello gli ha tagliato la gola. forse il colpevole se lo meritava, ma il ribrezzo e la sensazione fisica di fastidio l'ho provata comunque...


 fastidio?
è un abominio insensato:
per punire un crimine se ne compie un altro


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah ok.
> 
> ps faceva cagare come battuta


ma mica possono venirmi tutte bene....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e tu lì pronta a puntare il ditino....


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io avrei lasciato per una decina di minuti i rumeni stupratori nelle mani della folla. Poi carcere duro per qualche anno. Infine lavori forzati a vita. Aggiungo anche una castrazione, e non quella chimica.


 Sei un insegnante, Giusy?


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io avrei lasciato per una decina di minuti i rumeni stupratori nelle mani della folla. Poi carcere duro per qualche anno. Infine lavori forzati a vita. Aggiungo anche una castrazione, e non quella chimica.


quoto al 2000%.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi? fate il processo ed emettete voi la sentenza?


 
possiamo?? sicura??? no perchè domani porto il mio gatto dal veterinario x la castrazione, magari un veterinario si abbassa a castrare anche le bestie, oltre agli animali


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti e 64 post.
> Ce ne fosse stato uno che abbia riguardato la discussione che volevo aprire
> 
> 
> ...


 tu pensi che si possa arrivare ad impedire questo tipo d'intercettazioni tanto utili alla soluzione di casi simili e altro?


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho letto ieri un articolo che non diceva coglionate.
> non è compito del giudice dare un messaggio al popolo incazzato.
> la legge prevede che se non c'è rischio di inquinamento prove e di fuga hai diritto ai domiciliari.
> quello che si deve aspettare la gente è che il processo sia veloce e la condanna eventuale rispettata fino in fondo.


 
Il giudice non poteva fare altro. Lo stupratore è reo confesso : non c'è pericolo di inquinamento delle prove (ormai ha confessato), nè di reiterazione del reato (è ai domiciliari). Se il giudice lo avesse trattenuto in carcere, il difensore avrebbe potuto appellarsi alla legge sulla custodia cautelare, o peggio al Tribunale delle Libertà. Insomma, qui non è stato il magistrato a sbagliare, ma chi ha fatto le leggi.
Parliamoci chiaro: il nostro codice penale fa schifo. Per sveltire il sistema, invece di aumentare l'organico della magistratura, si sono introdotti i vari tipi di riti abbreviati, che comunque si tramutano in sconti ingiustificati ed immeritati delle pene.
Se poi passa la legge sulle intercettazioni, un orrore sia tecnico che logico, non vedo come possiamo acchiappare i delinquenti.
Proporreei di condonare al Berlusca e la cricca tutte le sue porcherie, ma che almeno si lasciin piedi il sistema delle intercettazioni.
Chi ha la coscienza pulita non vuole limitare le intercettazioni, ma anzi le vuole ampliare. Una intercettazione parziale copre il delinquente, ma potrebbe anche impedire l'acquisizione di notizie che scagionano un innocente.
Insomma, l'intercettazione guidata non si può fare. Perchè danneggia l'innocente, che non sa barare, e premio il mascalzone, che la usa a sua vantaggio.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu cerchi la vendetta ... io voglio la giustizia e se non e' possibile, vorrei che si applicasse la legge, almeno quella.


 concordo in pieno.
la grandezza del sistema giudiziario di stampo europeo è nell'applicazione delle leggi e nel carcere rieducativo. 
L'idea è che la punizione è commisurata alla pena ma soprattutto è il tempo necessario per pentirsi e non fare più il medesimo errore.
Lo trovo un grandissimo elemento democratico, così diverso dall'america, dove il carcere è solo punitivo (vedi sentenza di morte) e dove la legge è dettata dalle sentenze pregresse. (come dice l'avvocato americano di un recente telefilm 'io dico sempre che il nostro è il miglior sistema giudiziario possibile.. .se hai l'avvocato giusto')


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> fastidio?
> è un abominio insensato:
> per punire un crimine se ne compie un altro


 si costringe un'altra persona a compierlo... o la si induce.... ed è ancor più terribile


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il giudice non poteva fare altro. Lo stupratore è reo confesso : non c'è pericolo di inquinamento delle prove (ormai ha confessato), nè di reiterazione del reato (è ai domiciliari). Se il giudice lo avesse trattenuto in carcere, il difensore avrebbe potuto appellarsi alla legge sulla custodia cautelare, o peggio al Tribunale delle Libertà. Insomma, qui non è stato il magistrato a sbagliare, ma chi ha fatto le leggi.
> Parliamoci chiaro: il nostro codice penale fa schifo. Per sveltire il sistema, invece di aumentare l'organico della magistratura, si sono introdotti i vari tipi di riti abbreviati, che comunque si tramutano in sconti ingiustificati ed immeritati delle pene.
> Se poi passa la legge sulle intercettazioni, un orrore sia tecnico che logico, non vedo come possiamo acchiappare i delinquenti.
> Proporreei di condonare al Berlusca e la cricca tutte le sue porcherie, ma che almeno si lasciin piedi il sistema delle intercettazioni.
> ...


 ti ho già detto che ti adoro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




com'è che non ci siamo ancora incontrate noi due? 
Perchè sono sempre prona in tua presenza?!!?!?!?


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concordo in pieno.
> la grandezza del sistema giudiziario di stampo europeo è nell'applicazione delle leggi e nel carcere rieducativo.
> L'idea è che la punizione è commisurata alla pena ma soprattutto è il tempo necessario per pentirsi e non fare più il medesimo errore.
> Lo trovo un grandissimo elemento democratico, così diverso dall'america, dove il carcere è solo punitivo (vedi sentenza di morte) e dove la legge è dettata dalle sentenze pregresse. (come dice l'avvocato americano di un recente telefilm 'io dico sempre che il nostro è il miglior sistema giudiziario possibile.. .se hai l'avvocato giusto')


 
in linea teorica sono d'accordo con te su tutto. in linea pratica non lo sono affatto. come già detto mi pare che l'Italia sia troppo garantista, non esiste la certezza della pena e questo fa crollare sia l'idea di rieducazione che di punizione e alimenta l'odio


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che ti adoro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grazie cara, ma tirati su, che non è il caso


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> in linea teorica sono d'accordo con te su tutto. in linea pratica non lo sono affatto. come già detto mi pare che l'Italia sia troppo garantista, non esiste la certezza della pena e questo fa crollare sia l'idea di rieducazione che di punizione e alimenta l'odio


 ma anche se non è questo il migliore dei mondi possibili e il miglior sistema giudiziario possibile, perchè disprezzarlo del tutto?
se i principi su cui fonda sono buoni, le leggi possono migliorare!
Non è che il mondo finirà nel 2060, gente (sperem!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )!!! Ce n'è di lavoro ancora!!!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Grazie cara, ma tirati su, che non è il caso


 solo se mi prometti un incontro, offro io,  lo prometto..... e porto anche le rose rosse.... ma al tuo compagno, ti prego, non dir nulla.... 
il triangolo no....


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma anche se non è questo il migliore dei mondi possibili e il miglior sistema giudiziario possibile, perchè disprezzarlo del tutto?
> se i principi su cui fonda sono buoni, le leggi possono migliorare!
> Non è che il mondo finirà nel 2060, gente (sperem!
> 
> ...


 
hai ragione, ma io non mi sento sicura adesso. forse i miei figli o i miei nipoti vivranno con un sistema migliore ma nel frattempo fa schifo e sono tutti (o quasi) fuori


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> solo se mi prometti un incontro, offro io, lo prometto..... e porto anche le rose rosse.... ma al tuo compagno, ti prego, non dir nulla....
> il triangolo no....


Niente triangolo.
Hai la mia parola


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Niente triangolo.
> Hai la mia parola


 ehmmmmm
se potessi evitare di farlo sapere anche a persa, verena e lettrice.... insomma, sai com'è....
tra noi è parecchio che le cose funzionano a sprazzi e abbiamo parlato anche di cosa fare dopo.... con i pm intendo.... sono così piccoli, potrebbero soffrirne, piccini.... insomma...... meglio se per ora teniamo questa cosa per noi.... ma tu capisci, è solo per tutelarti!!!


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ehmmmmm
> se potessi evitare di farlo sapere anche a persa, verena e lettrice.... insomma, sai com'è....
> tra noi è parecchio che le cose funzionano a sprazzi e abbiamo parlato anche di cosa fare dopo.... con i pm intendo.... sono così piccoli, potrebbero soffrirne, piccini.... insomma...... meglio se per ora teniamo questa cosa per noi.... ma tu capisci, è solo per tutelarti!!!


Va bene.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2009)

Sono contraria alla pena di morte, ma quando penso a cosa questi... non so come chiamarli... uomini? hanno compiuto ai danni di una ragazza debole, in 4, facile abusare di una ragazza, consapevolmente, sapendo esattamente cosa stavano facendo e non per follia o altro, per poi sentire che fra qualche settimana otterranno i domiciliari davvero vorrei trovarmeli davanti e prenderli a schiaffi, vorrei che fossero messi ai lavori forzati per sempre, in modo da lavorare e pensare ogni giorno della loro vita a ciò che hanno fatto....

Scusate mi sa che ho scritto male ma l'abuso sessuale è intollerabile per me...


----------



## LDS (28 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono contraria alla pena di morte, ma quando penso a cosa questi... non so come chiamarli... uomini? hanno compiuto ai danni di una ragazza debole, in 4, facile abusare di una ragazza, consapevolmente, sapendo esattamente cosa stavano facendo e non per follia o altro, per poi sentire che fra qualche settimana otterranno i domiciliari davvero vorrei trovarmeli davanti e prenderli a schiaffi, vorrei che fossero messi ai lavori forzati per sempre, in modo da lavorare e pensare ogni giorno della loro vita a ciò che hanno fatto....
> 
> Scusate mi sa che ho scritto male ma l'abuso sessuale è intollerabile per me...



io ho la mia teoria del cubo 2 metri per 1 metro senza illuminazione, pane ed acqua fino alla morte, mantenuti in vita con le medicine se fosse necessario, senza possibilità di uscita, senza luce, 1 volta al giorno in bagno. 1 volta al mese la doccia, 1 volta all'anno la possibilità di uscire dal cubo per 1 ora. Questo per tutti coloro i quali ammazzano con violenza donne, bambini e qualsiasi essere umano non in grado di diffendersi. Altro che problemi di carcere in 2 ettari di terreno ci stanno dentro tutti gli assassini del mondo. Ah, fanc.ulo ai diritti civili di un uomo che ammazza con violenza un'altra persona. E' giusto che viva il più a lungo possibile al buio insieme ai suoi demoni. Stessa sorte agli stupratori con l'aggiunta della castrazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io ho la mia teoria del cubo 2 metri per 1 metro senza illuminazione, pane ed acqua fino alla morte, mantenuti in vita con le medicine se fosse necessario, senza possibilità di uscita, senza luce, 1 volta al giorno in bagno. 1 volta al mese la doccia, 1 volta all'anno la possibilità di uscire dal cubo per 1 ora. Questo per tutti coloro i quali ammazzano con violenza donne, bambini e qualsiasi essere umano non in grado di diffendersi. Altro che problemi di carcere in 2 ettari di terreno ci stanno dentro tutti gli assassini del mondo. Ah, fanc.ulo ai diritti civili di un uomo che ammazza con violenza un'altra persona. E' giusto che viva il più a lungo possibile al buio insieme ai suoi demoni. Stessa sorte agli stupratori con l'aggiunta della castrazione.


 Hai tanta volta di stuprare da pensare che ci voglia un deterrente del genere ?


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai tanta volta di stuprare da pensare che ci voglia un deterrente del genere ?


? devo aver capito male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono contraria alla pena di morte, ma quando penso a cosa questi... non so come chiamarli... uomini? hanno compiuto ai danni di una ragazza debole, in 4, facile abusare di una ragazza, consapevolmente, sapendo esattamente cosa stavano facendo e non per follia o altro, per poi sentire che fra qualche settimana otterranno i domiciliari davvero vorrei trovarmeli davanti e prenderli a schiaffi, vorrei che fossero messi ai lavori forzati per sempre, in modo da lavorare e pensare ogni giorno della loro vita a ciò che hanno fatto....
> 
> Scusate mi sa che ho scritto male ma l'abuso sessuale è intollerabile per me...


 Concordo con Iris e Grande.

Lo stupro è un crimine odioso e solo da meno di trentanni non è più reato contro la morale, ma contro la persona.
Ho partecipato al confronto capillare che si era svolto per la stesura della legge d'iniziativa popolare su cui si basa la legge che poi è stata approvata.
Si è discusso molto, ad esempio, dell'entità della pena che deve essere inferiore di molto all'omicidio per non incentivare l'omicidio della violentata per evitare una condanna sicura rispetto a una condanna possibile.
Inoltre la maggior parte delle violenze avviene nell'ambito familiare o amicale e una pena troppo elevata disincentiverebbe la denuncia perché sarebbe la vittima a sentirsi colpevole.
Altro aspetto che era stato affrontato era l'eliminazione della distinzione tra vilenza carnale e atti di libidene violenta che costringevano la vittima a descrizioni dettagliate delle varie fasi della violenza subita decisamente penose.
Ancora si era discusso lungamente del problema dell'età della vittima e della differenza di età tra i partner per stabilire il reato di violenza presunta anche se di apparente consenso perché non vi fosse nella pratica un controllo da parte dei familiare della sessualità delle minorenni.
Si erano discussi molti altri aspetti.
Non ultimo se si trattasse a procedura d'ufficio (come l'omicidio) o a denuncia di parte e anche se si dovesse prevedere o no il procedimento a porte chiuse o no e su richiesta di chi.
Insomma la legislazione è una questione complessa e deve tenere conto di molte cose.
Ho assistito a un processo per stupro e vi garantisco che è stato sconvolgente per la necessità di esaminare tutti gli aspetti e la comunicazione chiara del non consenso anche in situazioni estreme per stabilire le aggravanti.
Non mi sento, per rispetto della vittima, descrivere qui a cosa sono arrivati ...dimostrando che di violenza si tratta, di desiderio di umiliazione e non di sesso.
Pertanto l'affermazione del silvio in merito alle "belle ragazze" oltre che estremamente, e inconsapevolmente, volgare come è nella sua natura è dimostra un'ignoranza profonda del fenomeno.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con Iris e Grande.
> 
> Lo stupro è un crimine odioso e solo da meno di trentanni non è più reato contro la morale, ma contro la persona.
> Ho partecipato al confronto capillare che si era svolto per la stesura della legge d'iniziativa popolare su cui si basa la legge che poi è stata approvata.
> ...



2 o 3 anni e sono tutti fuori....questo fa schifo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

*Ma*

Il reato è odioso e come donna non posso che augurarmi che venga sempre denunciato e le condanne comminate.
Ma non approvo l'enfasi e lo sdegno esagerato perché mi sembra che sia fare il gioco di chi vuole che su reati relativamente poco rilevanti come diffusione, come lo stupro di gruppo fuori dalla famiglia, così come per la pedofilia extrafamiliare, o gli incidenti autmobilistici si accentri l'attenzione dell'opinione pubblica sia per distoglierla da altri reati ben più gravi e pervasivi della sociatà, sia per ottenere un facile consenso quando il governo dovesse proporre e approvare misure repressive.
Il silvio, l'ho già detto è stato ignorante e volgare, ma era partito da una affermazione condivisibile ovvero che non è possibile garantire l'assoluta sicurezza. I "cattivi" ci saranno sempre.
Peccato che ha fatto questa affermazione condendola con la sua cultura e che per anni avesse invece fatto affermazioni a favore dell'allarme sociale e avesse approvato provvedimenti quali l'uso delle forze di polizia e dell'esercito in città spacciandole per risoventi.



Le immagini dell'arresto degli stupratori con la folla inferocita (saranno state 10 persone) che rivendicavano giustizia sommaria le considero vergognose e degne di un paesino di frontiera del far west.
Non sarebbe stato certo impossibile evitare scene di questo tipo che alimentano solo l'intolleranza.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il reato è odioso e come donna non posso che augurarmi che venga sempre denunciato e le condanne comminate.
> Ma non approvo l'enfasi e lo sdegno esagerato perché mi sembra che sia fare il gioco di chi vuole che su reati relativamente poco rilevanti come diffusione, come lo stupro di gruppo fuori dalla famiglia, così come per la pedofilia extrafamiliare, o gli incidenti autmobilistici si accentri l'attenzione dell'opinione pubblica sia per distoglierla da altri reati ben più gravi e pervasivi della sociatà, sia per ottenere un facile consenso quando il governo dovesse proporre e approvare misure repressive.
> Il silvio, l'ho già detto è stato ignorante e volgare, ma era partito da una affermazione condivisibile ovvero che non è possibile garantire l'assoluta sicurezza. I "cattivi" ci saranno sempre.
> Peccato che ha fatto questa affermazione condendola con la sua cultura e che per anni avesse invece fatto affermazioni a favore dell'allarme sociale e avesse approvato provvedimenti quali l'uso delle forze di polizia e dell'esercito in città spacciandole per risoventi.
> ...



non sono d'accordo. Ovvio che non si possa garantire la sicurezza totale; impossibile pensare ad una giustizia che sia sempre giusta, veloce e severa al punto giusto. Non si può punire con la stessa intensità chi ammazza uno che è entrato nel negozio con una pistola ad acqua per rubare una mela con chi macella due bambine.
a fomentare una folla con proclami sulla sicurezza ci vuole ben poco. E' l'attuazione degli stessi il problema.
Non credo esista alcun tipo di attenuante sulla violenza gratuita nei confronti di chi non possa difendersi e non vi deve essere nessun appiglio per evitare il carcere.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

ah io sono a favore dei militari nelle città, in tutte le città. Invece che stare in caserma a pettinar le bambole che controllino le strade delle nostre città, con i fucili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. Ovvio che non si possa garantire la sicurezza totale; impossibile pensare ad una giustizia che sia sempre giusta, veloce e severa al punto giusto. Non si può punire con la stessa intensità chi ammazza uno che è entrato nel negozio con una pistola ad acqua per rubare una mela con chi macella due bambine.
> a fomentare una folla con proclami sulla sicurezza ci vuole ben poco. E' l'attuazione degli stessi il problema.
> Non credo esista alcun tipo di attenuante sulla violenza gratuita nei confronti di chi non possa difendersi e non vi deve essere nessun appiglio per evitare il carcere.


 Credo che tu ti renda ben conto che siamo qui a parlare di uno stupro (reato odioso e devastante per chi lo subisce, figuriamoci se lo nego) e a pensare come si possa punirlo e avendo come risultato che su questo concentriamo indignazione e sdegno, che cominciamo tutti a pensare auspicabile avere poliziotti o soldati ovunque, e stiamo spostando il livelo di tolleranza nei confronti della giustizia sommaria o della violenza delle forze dell'ordine nei confronti di presunti colpevoli mentre d'altro lato si fomenta la sfiducia nei confronti della legge e della magistratura, si vogliono limitare gli strumenti di indagine e si ailimenta una generali sfiducia nella possibilità di combattere la criminalità organizzata.

A questa, peraltro, si vuole fare concorrenza legalizzando la prostituzione e il suo sfruttamento. O forse qualcuno pensa che le case o le camere alle prostitute nei locali controllati verrebbero affittate a prezzo di mercato? O anche si criminalizzano le prostitute auspicando un controllo sanitario scientificamente insensato (esiste un periodo cieco per l'aids, pertanto si diffonderebbe solo una falsa idea di sicurezza che porterebbe a non usare più preservativi) e rivolto assurdamente alle sole donne (le più esposte al contagio) assolvendo da qualsiasi responsabilità i clienti.
Ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ah io sono a favore dei militari nelle città, in tutte le città. Invece che stare in caserma a pettinar le bambole che controllino le strade delle nostre città, con i fucili.


 Potrebbero magari più utilmente anche aprire negozi di parrucchiere, ma la funzione delle forze armate e la loro organizzazione e addestramento nulla hanno a che fare con l'ordine pubblico.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che tu ti renda ben conto che siamo qui a parlare di uno stupro (reato odioso e devastante per chi lo subisce, figuriamoci se lo nego) e a pensare come si possa punirlo e avendo come risultato che su questo concentriamo indignazione e sdegno, che cominciamo tutti a pensare auspicabile avere poliziotti o soldati ovunque, e stiamo spostando il livelo di tolleranza nei confronti della giustizia sommaria o della violenza delle forze dell'ordine nei confronti di presunti colpevoli mentre d'altro lato si fomenta la sfiducia nei confronti della legge e della magistratura, si vogliono limitare gli strumenti di indagine e si ailimenta una generali sfiducia nella possibilità di combattere la criminalità organizzata.
> 
> A questa, peraltro, si vuole fare concorrenza legalizzando la prostituzione e il suo sfruttamento. O forse qualcuno pensa che le case o le camere alle prostitute nei locali controllati verrebbero affittate a prezzo di mercato? O anche si criminalizzano le prostitute auspicando un controllo sanitario scientificamente insensato (esiste un periodo cieco per l'aids, pertanto si diffonderebbe solo una falsa idea di sicurezza che porterebbe a non usare più preservativi) e rivolto assurdamente alle sole donne (le più esposte al contagio) assolvendo da qualsiasi responsabilità i clienti.
> Ma questa è un'altra storia.


io non mi sento sicuro a girare la sera con la mia ragazza, sono stato aggredito in pieno centro di verona non più tardi di un paio d'anni fa da un gruppo di ragazzi, sono riuscito a scappare, ma un mio amico le ha prese di santa ragione. Ho ringraziato non sai quanto che quel giorno non ci fosse stata con me la mia ragazza. Se ci fossero stati i militari quel giorno non sarebbe successo niente. non c'è niente di male ad avere i soldati in città che pattugliano le strade, sono sia un deterrente nei confronti dei criminali, sia di pubblica utilità in caso di pericolo.
Tutti vorrebbero linciare e pestare uno stupratore ecco perchè ci vogliono i militari. Io non penso che tu saresti molto contenta nel sapere che tua figlia è stata violentata e che il suo aggressore è ai domiciliari. Probabilmente andresti tu di persona a spaccargli la faccia, va sempre tutto bene e tutto ponderato quando succede agli altri. Quando invece picchiano noi o qualcuno che ci è vicino...
allora preferisco che i carabinieri siano a 3 passi.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbero magari più utilmente anche aprire negozi di parrucchiere, ma la funzione delle forze armate e la loro organizzazione e addestramento nulla hanno a che fare con l'ordine pubblico.


il deterrente di avere una camionetta di militari con i fucili in mano in centro città è più che sufficiente a mantenere l'ordine.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

notte persa...sono stanco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> il deterrente di avere una camionetta di militari con i fucili in mano in centro città è più che sufficiente a mantenere l'ordine.


 Ma credi sia possibile presidiare ogni luogo?!
Ma ti rendi conto che può essere solo un'operazione di facciata e non sostanziale?
Oltretutto non si farebbe che dare l'idea di luoghi sicuri e luoghi che non lo sono dando una parvenza di sicurezza maggiore al centro (così non sarebbe, basterebbe girare l'angolo) e un'immagine automatica di degrado delle perferie.
Alla fine degli anni '70 e all'nizio degli '80 le donne hanno fatto molte manifestazioni con lo slogan "riprendiamoci la notte" che aveva appunto la funzione di focalizzare l'attenzione sul diritto alla fruibilità della città anche di notte.
Ma era un'azione politica e culturale e le donne infatti si organizzavano in gruppo e individuavano luoghi e percorsi ragionevolmente sicuri. Mai avrebbero non dico preteso, ma neppure voluto la protezione dell'esercito come simbolica presenza del padre.
Attualmente migliaia di donne e ragazze escono e tornano a casa tranquillamente in piena notte dimostrando si essersela ripresa.
Poi uno stupro può sempre capitare, come può capitare un incidente.
Però l'osservazione "se accadesse a tua figlia" mi sembra il linea con il silvio, perché a me non potrebbe accadere, secondo te, perché meno appetibile?
Lo stupro è un atto di violenza e non di desiderio sessuale!
Chiaro che chi è vittima di un reato reagisca con violenta irrazionalità ed emotività (Alex Drastico docet!), ma la legge e la gestione dei problemi deve prescindere dall'emotività.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> notte persa...sono stanco.


 Buonanotte


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io ho la mia teoria del cubo 2 metri per 1 metro senza illuminazione, pane ed acqua fino alla morte, mantenuti in vita con le medicine se fosse necessario, senza possibilità di uscita, senza luce, 1 volta al giorno in bagno. 1 volta al mese la doccia, 1 volta all'anno la possibilità di uscire dal cubo per 1 ora. Questo per tutti coloro i quali ammazzano con violenza donne, bambini e qualsiasi essere umano non in grado di diffendersi. Altro che problemi di carcere in 2 ettari di terreno ci stanno dentro tutti gli assassini del mondo. Ah, fanc.ulo ai diritti civili di un uomo che ammazza con violenza un'altra persona. E' giusto che viva il più a lungo possibile al buio insieme ai suoi demoni. Stessa sorte agli stupratori con l'aggiunta della castrazione.





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ah io sono a favore dei militari nelle città, in tutte le città. Invece che stare in caserma a pettinar le bambole che controllino le strade delle nostre città, con i fucili.





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> il deterrente di avere una camionetta di militari con i fucili in mano in centro città è più che sufficiente a mantenere l'ordine.



Cristosanto ... ma cosa ti e' successo?!?!?!


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io ho la mia teoria del cubo 2 metri per 1 metro senza illuminazione, pane ed acqua fino alla morte, mantenuti in vita con le medicine se fosse necessario, senza possibilità di uscita, senza luce, 1 volta al giorno in bagno. 1 volta al mese la doccia, 1 volta all'anno la possibilità di uscire dal cubo per 1 ora. Questo per tutti coloro i quali ammazzano con violenza donne, bambini e qualsiasi essere umano non in grado di diffendersi. Altro che problemi di carcere in 2 ettari di terreno ci stanno dentro tutti gli assassini del mondo. Ah, fanc.ulo ai diritti civili di un uomo che ammazza con violenza un'altra persona. E' giusto che viva il più a lungo possibile al buio insieme ai suoi demoni. Stessa sorte agli stupratori con l'aggiunta della castrazione.


 che tenero ragazzo all'antica...medio evo direi.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cristosanto ... ma cosa ti e' successo?!?!?!


mi permetto di rispondere anche se la domanda non era rivolta a me. Cosa ci è successo? Personalmente mi è successo che ho paura, che non mi sento tutelata nè protetta. Mi è successo di vedere persone distrutte dalla violenza degli altri e criminali fuori grazie all'indulto, buona condotta, etc. Mi è successo di vedere polizia e carabinieri che rischiano la vita x compiere il proprio dovere che poi finisce in niente. 
Sono profondamente delusa dalla nostra società perchè si parla tanto di diritti umani dei violenti, si filosofeggia ma alla fine chi ci ha rimesso la vita o la salute psicofisica non sono loro ma le vittime.
Voglia di vendetta? Forse. Non dico che sia giusto ma è ora di finirla di interrogarsi sui diritti di chi offende e preoccuparsi poco di chi viene offeso.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tenero ragazzo all'antica...medio evo direi.


 
sicuramente. ma quella descritta da lds è la vita che vivrà la ragazza, tra terrore, attacchi di panico, sfiducia e chissà cos'altro. questo, invece, è molto civile e a passo col progresso, vero?


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sicuramente. ma quella descritta da lds è la vita che vivrà la ragazza, tra terrore, attacchi di panico, sfiducia e chissà cos'altro


 quindi è giusto che si faccia pagare con la stessa moneta negando quello che si vorrebbe far rispettare


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi è giusto che si faccia pagare con la stessa moneta negando quello che si vorrebbe far rispettare


 
non lo so. tu cosa proporresti? onestamente io la castrazione fisica in modo tale che non si ripeta


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non lo so. tu cosa proporresti? onestamente io la castrazione fisica in modo tale che non si ripeta


 non c'è nulla da proporre , tutto sta già nella legge e nel diritto ;
il problema sta nell'applicare con rigore senza scappatoie e vie di fuga.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è nulla da proporre , tutto sta già nella legge e nel diritto ;
> il problema sta nell'applicare con rigore senza scappatoie e vie di fuga.


sì ma mi sembra che il max della pena siano 5 anni.....e alla fine ne fanno molti meno, a me non pare giusto così poco x aver rovinato una vita


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma credi sia possibile presidiare ogni luogo?!
> Ma ti rendi conto che può essere solo un'operazione di facciata e non sostanziale?
> Oltretutto non si farebbe che dare l'idea di luoghi sicuri e luoghi che non lo sono dando una parvenza di sicurezza maggiore al centro (così non sarebbe, basterebbe girare l'angolo) e un'immagine automatica di degrado delle perferie.
> Alla fine degli anni '70 e all'nizio degli '80 le donne hanno fatto molte manifestazioni con lo slogan "riprendiamoci la notte" che aveva appunto la funzione di focalizzare l'attenzione sul diritto alla fruibilità della città anche di notte.
> ...





































ma anche no entrambe le parti in neretto ....... 

che poi, che significherebbe la simbolica presenza del padre?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





a me va bene anche una donna militare eh, che ha la differenza di avere gli strumenti per difendermi nel caso .... commiltoni compresi, se son 2 mt per 1 e mezzo tanto meglio


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cristosanto ... ma cosa ti e' successo?!?!?!


non ne parlo perchè non è la mia vita, ma se potessi mettere le mani su determinate persone andrei in galera volentieri.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tenero ragazzo all'antica...medio evo direi.


 
quando ti picchiano in pieno centro poi mi dici se sei all'antica o meno.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi è giusto che si faccia pagare con la stessa moneta negando quello che si vorrebbe far rispettare


 
Ma minerva quando tu ammazzi una persona, quando uccidi l'animo di una bambina con violenza efferata sai a me quanto me ne fotte di preservare l'integrità psicofisica di una bestia. E' una questione secolare se vuoi, ma io non vorrei che l'assassino di mia moglie, o lo stupratore di mia figlia se ne stesse in carcere con sky, la coca cola a giocare a freccette soprattutto pagato da me.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma credi sia possibile presidiare ogni luogo?!
> Ma ti rendi conto che può essere solo un'operazione di facciata e non sostanziale?
> Oltretutto non si farebbe che dare l'idea di luoghi sicuri e luoghi che non lo sono dando una parvenza di sicurezza maggiore al centro (così non sarebbe, basterebbe girare l'angolo) e un'immagine automatica di degrado delle perferie.
> Alla fine degli anni '70 e all'nizio degli '80 le donne hanno fatto molte manifestazioni con lo slogan "riprendiamoci la notte" che aveva appunto la funzione di focalizzare l'attenzione sul diritto alla fruibilità della città anche di notte.
> ...


persa fra il presidiare un luogo e renderlo difatti sicuro e non farlo proprio c'è una bella differenza. Ovvio che non si possa essere ognipresenti, ma dal momento che viviamo in un mondo in cui sembra una ragazzata violentare una quindicenne e una bravata uccidere il figlio perchè mentalmente instabile preferisco che ci sia il soldato che gli da una manganellata nei cogli.oni allo str.onzo prima che rovini mia figlia. E se non potrà esserci sempre, le volte che sarà presente eviterà la rovina di una vita.
E soprattutto, che cazz è la frase lo stupro può capitare come un incidente? ma mi prendi per il culo? Oggi quante probabilità ci sono che una bambina di 10 anni venga violentata e seviziata? Ma dai.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma minerva quando tu ammazzi una persona, quando uccidi l'animo di una bambina con violenza efferata sai a me quanto me ne fotte di preservare l'integrità psicofisica di una bestia. E' una questione secolare se vuoi, ma io non vorrei che l'assassino di mia moglie, o lo stupratore di mia figlia se ne stesse in carcere con sky, la coca cola a giocare a freccette soprattutto pagato da me.


 la legge , per fortuna, sta al di sopra dei leciti sentimenti di dolore e rabbia dell'offeso.


che l'illuminismo sia con te


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il reato è odioso e come donna non posso che augurarmi che venga sempre denunciato e le condanne comminate.
> *Ma non approvo l'enfasi e lo sdegno esagerato perché mi sembra che sia fare il gioco di chi vuole che su reati relativamente poco rilevanti come diffusione, come lo stupro di gruppo fuori dalla famiglia, così come per la pedofilia extrafamiliare, o gli incidenti autmobilistici si accentri l'attenzione dell'opinione pubblica sia per distoglierla da altri reati ben più gravi e pervasivi della sociatà, sia per ottenere un facile consenso quando il governo dovesse proporre e approvare misure repressive.*
> Il silvio, l'ho già detto è stato ignorante e volgare, ma era partito da una affermazione condivisibile ovvero che non è possibile garantire l'assoluta sicurezza. I "cattivi" ci saranno sempre.
> Peccato che ha fatto questa affermazione condendola con la sua cultura e che per anni avesse invece fatto affermazioni a favore dell'allarme sociale e avesse approvato provvedimenti quali l'uso delle forze di polizia e dell'esercito in città spacciandole per risoventi.
> ...


 Come non concordare con te.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *la legge , per fortuna, sta al di sopra dei leciti sentimenti di dolore e rabbia dell'offeso.*
> 
> 
> che l'illuminismo sia con te
















La vendetta del singolo è concepibile, la vendetta di uno stato no.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La vendetta del singolo è concepibile, la vendetta di uno stato no.


 
Difatti è per questo che lo stato deve intervenire proprio per evitare rivolte e linciaggi in pubblica piazza.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la legge , per fortuna, sta al di sopra dei leciti sentimenti di dolore e rabbia dell'offeso.
> 
> 
> che l'illuminismo sia con te


 
non darmi lezioni di storia, non darmi lezioni morali che tu faresti la stessa cosa se fossi in determinate situazioni. 
Ecco perchè deve intervenire il militare per evitare che la ragione venga offuscata dalla rabbia.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Contrarissima al linciaggio in pubblica piazza: é catartico e quasi favorevole al criminale, che in questo modo diventa quasi vittima.
Sui criminali, soprattutto quelli più odiosi dovrebbe scendere una cortina di silenzio, e la giusta condanna. Giusta, certa ed immutabile.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non darmi lezioni di storia, non darmi lezioni morali che tu faresti la stessa cosa se fossi in determinate situazioni.
> Ecco perchè deve intervenire il militare per evitare che la ragione venga offuscata dalla rabbia.




Buona giornata.






​


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Difatti è per questo che lo stato deve intervenire proprio per evitare rivolte e linciaggi in pubblica piazza.


 Lo stato deve intervenire prima con la miglior prevenzione possibile, e poi con sentenze giuste, il più veloci possibili, e facendo scontare la pena inflitta senza alcuno sconto.
Ma non trattando i detenuti come bestie.


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mi chiedevo....ma il fatto di sapere che per uno stupro si possono ottenere i domiciliari non "incoraggia" chi ne ha voglia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Insomma, la legge italiana non fa poi tanta paura...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stato deve intervenire prima con la miglior prevenzione possibile, e poi con sentenze giuste, il più veloci possibili, e facendo scontare la pena inflitta senza alcuno sconto.
> Ma non trattando i detenuti come bestie.







*.*


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stato deve intervenire prima con la miglior prevenzione possibile, e poi con sentenze giuste, il più veloci possibili, e facendo scontare la pena inflitta senza alcuno sconto.
> *Ma non trattando i detenuti come bestie*.


alcuni lo sono davvero


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> alcuni lo sono davvero


Ma noi (la societa' civile) no.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo....ma il fatto di sapere che per uno stupro si possono ottenere i domiciliari non "incoraggia" chi ne ha voglia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guarda che i domiciliari in attesa del processo li puoi ottenere per qualunque reato, se sussistono le condizioni per averli. Il carcere preventivo al processo è un record negativo per l'Italia, cosa già denunciata da Amnesty.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> alcuni lo sono davvero


 Anche se fosse, cercherei di non assomigliare a loro.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma noi (la societa' civile) no.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche se fosse, cercherei di non assomigliare a loro.


 
avete ragione, ma che fatica quando vedi le vittime che piangono e gli aggressori che se ne fanno beffe tranquillamente.
Certi crimini non hanno giustificazione, puoi rubare x fame, uccidere per difenderti ma lo stupro? niente non riesco a provare che rabbia ed odio


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> avete ragione, *ma che fatica quando vedi le vittime che piangono e gli aggressori che se ne fanno beffe tranquillamente.*
> Certi crimini non hanno giustificazione, puoi rubare x fame, uccidere per difenderti ma lo stupro? niente non riesco a provare che rabbia ed odio


 Lo so, hai ragione! Sai cosa c'è di davvero orrendo nel male? Che ti contagia, perchè ti ruba "calore"... ti abbassa al suo livello. E' una fatica non cedere.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stato deve intervenire prima con la miglior prevenzione possibile, e poi con sentenze giuste, il più veloci possibili, e facendo scontare la pena inflitta senza alcuno sconto.
> Ma non trattando i detenuti come bestie.


la prevenzione con i militari. non c'è sentenza giusta nel lasciare uno stupratore per la città dopo 3 anni e non c'è nessuna velocità....guarda quanto ci ha messo la franzoni....
I detenuti non vanno trattati come bestie, ma nemmeno con la playstation.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, hai ragione! Sai cosa c'è di davvero orrendo nel male? Che ti contagia, perchè ti ruba "calore"... ti abbassa al suo livello. E' una fatica non cedere.


è vero...l'odio che provo è la sua vittoria.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, hai ragione! Sai cosa c'è di davvero orrendo nel male? Che ti contagia, perchè ti ruba "calore"... ti abbassa al suo livello. E' una fatica non cedere.


 
per chi ci crede c'è Dio che può perdonare, io non perdono un assassino ed uno stupratore. Lo voglio in carcere a vita nel cubo.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero...l'odio che provo è la sua vittoria.


no, l'odio che provi è il giusto sentimento per chi ha fatto del male ad una creatura innocente.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

La prevenzione si fa con l'educazione, con un razionale controllo del territorio. I militari in massa non possono prevenire i crimini, di qualsiasi tipo essi siano.
La violenza sulle donne è un problema di educazione. Di rispetto.
Certe mancanze di rispetto nei confronti del genere femminile le abbiamo lette qui, sul forum.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

ma si xche trattarli come bestie poverini?
in fondo cos'hanno poi fatto di tanto grave??
al massimo una condannina ai domiciliari su un residence 5 stelle vista mare.....e non sarebbe manco la prima volta.......


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, l'odio che provi è il giusto sentimento per chi ha fatto del male ad una creatura innocente.


 
è vero ma l'odio corrode me non il violentatore. lui se ne frega, non ha coscienza altrimenti non sarebbe tale


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La prevenzione si fa con l'educazione, con un razionale controllo del territorio. I militari in massa non possono prevenire i crimini, di qualsiasi tipo essi siano.
> La violenza sulle donne è un problema di educazione. Di rispetto.
> Certe mancanze di rispetto nei confronti del genere femminile le abbiamo lette qui, sul forum.


Certo!!! Ma come ho fatto a non pensarci prima!!!!!

Allora uno stupratore dopo che ha seviziato e rovinato una bambina di 6 anni lo mandiamo a scuola a insegnarli che non si fa! 
I militari sulle strade non potranno evitare tutti i crimini, ma basta un solo stupro in meno che io sarei contento.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma si xche trattarli come bestie poverini?
> in fondo cos'hanno poi fatto di tanto grave??
> al massimo una condannina ai domiciliari su un residence 5 stelle vista mare.....e non sarebbe manco la prima volta.......


non dimenticarti la playstation e sky sennò poretti come fanno a vedere csi o a giocare a call of duty.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Certo!!! Ma come ho fatto a non pensarci prima!!!!!
> 
> Allora uno stupratore dopo che ha seviziato e rovinato una bambina di 6 anni lo mandiamo a scuola a insegnarli che non si fa!
> I militari sulle strade non potranno evitare tutti i crimini, ma basta un solo stupro in meno che io sarei contento.


No. E' a scuola che si insegna il rispetto che si deve ad una persona.
Dopo che lo stupro è avvenuto, c'è poco da rimediare purtroppo.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero ma l'odio corrode me non il violentatore. lui se ne frega, non ha coscienza altrimenti non sarebbe tale


è un sentimento legittimo che per fortuna tu provi. Significa che ti fa orrore la porcheria che ha fatto e non trovi nessuna giustificazione perchè non ce ne sono e merita una cosa sola. Il carcere a vita al buio.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. E' a scuola che si insegna il rispetto che si deve ad una persona.
> Dopo che lo stupro è avvenuto, c'è poco da rimediare purtroppo.


Un'altra fan di Galimberti. Impaliamo pure gli insegnanti adesso che non sono abbastanza educatori con i ragazzi. E' mentalità, cultura, intelligenza il rispetto. E non è che tutto si possa insegnare.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero ma l'odio corrode me non il violentatore. lui se ne frega, non ha coscienza altrimenti non sarebbe tale


infatti, lo stupratore, e la gente che gli sta attorno, non ha neanche la consapevolezza della differenza tra una donna e una bestia. Questo non lo giustifica, ma al contrario, lo rende più odioso, ma deve farci pensare all'importanza dell'educazione al rispetto.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> infatti, lo stupratore, e la gente che gli sta attorno, non ha neanche la consapevolezza della differenza tra una donna e una bestia. Questo non lo giustifica, ma al contrario, lo rende più odioso, ma deve farci pensare all'importanza dell'educazione al rispetto.


 
bè io non lo perdono un assassino e uno stupratore. non lo posso accettare e non capisco come tu possa farlo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per chi ci crede c'è Dio che può perdonare, io non perdono un assassino ed uno stupratore.* Lo voglio in carcere a vita nel cubo*.


 Non parlo di perdono, e non credo in dio. Comunque, il tuo voler seppellire vivo a vita una persona, fa di te una persona uguale a quella che vorresti rinchiudere.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Un'altra fan di Galimberti. Impaliamo pure gli insegnanti adesso che non sono abbastanza educatori con i ragazzi. E' mentalità, cultura, intelligenza il rispetto. E non è che tutto si possa insegnare.


Basta che ognuno di noi nel suo piccolo da il buono esempio.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero...l'odio che provo è la sua vittoria.


 Esatto. Devi sempre provare a non dargliela vinta!


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> bè io non lo perdono un assassino e uno stupratore. non lo posso accettare e non capisco come tu possa farlo.


Mi chiedo se capisci ciò che scrivo. evidentemente no. Il perdono qui non l'ha nominato nessuno, e neanche la comprensione.
Si sta parlando di repressione dei crimini, e ritengo che la prevenzione sia mentale, ex ante, non ex post.
Se non riesci a comprendere, non so che farci.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlo di perdono, e non credo in dio. Comunque, il tuo voler seppellire vivo a vita una persona, fa di te una persona uguale a quella che vorresti rinchiudere.


se quella persona fosse uguale a me non avrebbe fatto del male ad una persona innocente e incapace di difendersi. Voglio sottolineare innocente. solo a Dio per chi ci crede siamo uguali tutti. io non sono uguale ad un assassino. Il buio ti aiuta a riflettere e i demoni ti torturano l'animo con la stessa intensità che proverà la bambina violentata.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlo di perdono, e non credo in dio. Comunque, il tuo voler seppellire vivo a vita una persona*, fa di te una persona uguale a quella che vorresti rinchiudere.*


... se non peggiore


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Basta che ognuno di noi nel suo piccolo da il buono esempio.


 Mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita,Marì.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlo di perdono, e non credo in dio. Comunque, il tuo voler seppellire vivo a vita una persona, fa di te una persona uguale a quella che vorresti rinchiudere.


 io a quelli che provano pieta' x certi elementi  auguro solo che gli succeda la stessa cosa,prendetemi x cattivo ma sarebbe l'unico modo x fare capire loro cosa si merita certa gente.....a loro o a qualcuno a loro caro.....poi magari ne riparliamo se certi soggetti  non vanno trattati come una bestie
i buonismi non portano a niente....la situazione di caos del nostro paese lo insegna


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... se non peggiore


 non esageriamo...


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se capisci ciò che scrivo. evidentemente no. Il perdono qui non l'ha nominato nessuno, e neanche la comprensione.
> Si sta parlando di repressione dei crimini, e ritengo che la prevenzione sia mentale, ex ante, non ex post.
> Se non riesci a comprendere, non so che farci.


difatti la prevenzione mentale in taluni sogetti non è possibile e il militare magari evita che mia figlia un domani debba andare in comunità.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... se non peggiore


preferisco ridere che risponderti attribuendo a questa frase il valore che ha.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se quella persona fosse uguale a me non avrebbe fatto del male ad una persona innocente e incapace di difendersi. Voglio sottolineare innocente. solo a Dio per chi ci crede siamo uguali tutti. io non sono uguale ad un assassino. Il buio ti aiuta a riflettere e i demoni ti torturano l'animo con la stessa intensità che proverà la bambina violentata.


 Ti rende uguale a te nel volerla ripagare dell'orrore. Solo che nemmeno te ne accorgi... e non parlare di dio e perdono, nessuno li ha nominati.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Infatti io non scomoderei il Padreterno. E neanche la morale.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io a quelli che provano pieta' x certi elementi auguro solo che gli succeda la stessa cosa,prendetemi x cattivo ma sarebbe l'unico modo x fare capire loro cosa si merita certa gente.....a loro o a qualcuno a loro caro.....poi magari ne riparliamo se certi soggetti non vanno trattati come una bestie
> i buonismi non portano a niente....la situazione di caos del nostro paese lo insegna


sono d'accordo.

Pure io dicevo no, insomma pensiamoci, insomma vediamo, valutiamo, la giustizia, la legge....

la legge un caz.zo in centro a verona sono dovuto scappare per evitare di prenderle. E se ci fosse stata la mia ragazza....ma è facile dire rispetto quando non ci sei dentro.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *io a quelli che provano pieta' x certi elementi auguro solo che gli succeda la stessa cosa*,prendetemi x cattivo ma sarebbe l'unico modo x fare capire loro cosa si merita certa gente.....a loro o a qualcuno a loro caro.....poi magari ne riparliamo se certi soggetti non vanno trattati come una bestie
> i buonismi non portano a niente....la situazione di caos del nostro paese lo insegna


Fai pena.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti rende uguale a te nel volerla ripagare dell'orrore. Solo che nemmeno te ne accorgi... e non parlare di dio e perdono, nessuno li ha nominati.


è la giusta punizione. Una pena non deve essere giocare a playstation e fare vita sociale. Tu hai inorridito una bambina. non avanzare nè pretese, nè diritti che non ne hai nemmeno facoltà di pensarci.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fai pena.


se fosse successo a tua figlia mi piacerebbe sapere la tua reazione. altro che pena, si chiama realismo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fai pena.


 fai piu pena te che provi pieta' x certa gente......poi se ti capita una cosa del genere cambi idea seduta stante.....


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> fai piu pena te che provi pieta' x certa gente......poi se ti capita una cosa del genere cambi idea seduta stante.....


no ale, il rispetto! magari portiamoli pure il dolcetto la domenica in carcere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Certo!!! Ma come ho fatto a non pensarci prima!!!!!
> 
> Allora uno stupratore dopo che ha seviziato e rovinato una bambina di 6 anni lo mandiamo a scuola a insegnarli che non si fa!
> I militari sulle strade non potranno evitare tutti i crimini, ma basta un solo stupro in meno che io sarei contento.


allora li mandiamo anche nelle case? i reati di  pedofilia raramente accadono in strada ma, ahimè, prevalentemente tra le mura domestiche. vivere con i militari in ogni angolo di strada lo vivrei con una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è un sentimento legittimo che per fortuna tu provi. Significa che ti fa orrore la porcheria che ha fatto e non trovi nessuna giustificazione perchè non ce ne sono e merita una cosa sola. *Il carcere a vita* al buio.


qua sono d'accordo.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora li mandiamo anche nelle case? i reati di pedofilia raramente accadono in strada ma, ahimè, prevalentemente tra le mura domestiche. vivere con i militari in ogni angolo di strada lo vivrei con una tristezza infinita.


insisto, a tutto non si può porre rimedio, ma all'evitabile si. Sai una cosa, io mi preoccupo quando mia madre torna a casa dal lavoro a piedi da scuola. E' una cosa normale? No.
Allora preferisco tristezza e sicurezza che l'alternativa.


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. E' a scuola che si insegna il rispetto che si deve ad una persona.
> Dopo che lo stupro è avvenuto, c'è poco da rimediare purtroppo.


e anche no ........... magari magari si inizia forse in famiglia?

forse forse eh ....... ma deleghiamo pur sempre .........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *io a quelli che provano pieta' x certi elementi auguro solo che gli succeda la stessa cosa*,prendetemi x cattivo ma sarebbe l'unico modo x fare capire loro cosa si merita certa gente.....a loro o a qualcuno a loro caro.....poi magari ne riparliamo se certi soggetti non vanno trattati come una bestie
> i buonismi non portano a niente....la situazione di caos del nostro paese lo insegna


che pessimo elemento...
un pensiero degno di uno del branco e tra l'altro, totalmente gratuito perché non mi sembra si sia parlato di pietà.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e anche no ........... magari magari si inizia forse in famiglia?
> 
> forse forse eh ....... ma deleghiamo pur sempre .........


dipende molto anche dalla famiglia...


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e anche no ........... magari magari si inizia forse in famiglia?
> 
> forse forse eh ....... ma deleghiamo pur sempre .........


Certo soprattutto in famiglia. Non l'ho scritto perchè mi sembrava scontato. Grazie di averlo sottolineato.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che pessimo elemento...
> un pensiero degno di uno del branco e tra l'altro, totalmente gratuito perché non mi sembra si sia parlato di pietà.


ma di rispetto si....e il rispetto nei confronti di uno stupratore non c'è.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo soprattutto in famiglia. Non l'ho scritto perchè mi sembrava scontato. Grazie di averlo sottolineato.


ci si aspetta sempre che la famiglia sia retta...e spesso, invece, succede proprio in famiglia...


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che pessimo elemento...
> un pensiero degno di uno del branco e tra l'altro, totalmente gratuito perché non mi sembra si sia parlato di pietà.


 io infatti non ho parlato di voi e non mi sono riferito a nessuna forumista....siete voi che vi tirate in ballo di continuo e non e' manco la prima volta soprattutto tu che ti chiami un po troppo spesso in causa senza che il sottoscritto ti interpelli minimamente
io ho detto che chi prova pieta x certa gente (e in italia ce ne sono credimi) merita un trattamento identico......stop


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e anche no ........... magari magari si inizia forse in famiglia?
> 
> forse forse eh ....... ma deleghiamo pur sempre .........


è proprio nell'ambito dove sono cresciuti che hanno sviluppato il non rispetto degli altri.
nasce dal degrado, dalla cultura della famiglia e dal posto dove vivi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma di rispetto si....e il rispetto nei confronti di uno stupratore non c'è.


io non rispetto lo stupratore. rispetto la mia volontà di non abbassarmi ai suoi livelli e di non permettere a un elemento che non rispetto, di trasformarmi in una bestia.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è proprio nell'ambito dove sono cresciuti che hanno sviluppato il non rispetto degli altri.
> nasce dal degrado, dalla cultura della famiglia e dal posto dove vivi


già, purtroppo mi sento di dire.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non rispetto lo stupratore. rispetto la mia volontà di non abbassarmi ai suoi livelli e di non permettere a un elemento che non rispetto, di trasformarmi in una bestia.


ma il carcere a vita al buio non ti trasforma in una bestia...a me rallegrerebbe sapere che lo stupratore di mia figlia se ne sta al buio per il resto della sua vita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io infatti non ho parlato di voi e non mi sono riferito a nessuna forumista....siete voi che vi tirate in ballo di continuo e non e' manco la prima volta soprattutto tu che ti chiami un po troppo spesso in causa senza che il sottoscritto ti interpelli minimamente
> io ho detto che chi prova pieta x certa gente (e in italia ce ne sono credimi) merita un trattamento identico......stop


la mia idea rimane invariata.
e ricordati che qua nessuno tira in ballo nessuno. se non vuoi interventi ai tuoi post, apriti un blog.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la mia idea rimane invariata.
> e ricordati che qua nessuno tira in ballo nessuno. se non vuoi interventi ai tuoi post, apriti un blog.


hai detto testualmente "qua nessuno ha parlato di pieta" 
evidentemente se hai scritto cosi avevi inteso che x pieta' intendevo quella (non) menzionata dai forumisti
o no?
e non ho manco mai detto che non dovete replicare.....pero la coda di paglia di qualcuno e' straevidente


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo soprattutto in famiglia. Non l'ho scritto perchè mi sembrava scontato. Grazie di averlo sottolineato.


sinceramente credo che se fosse ancora (giustamente) scontata come cosa non leggeremmo sui giornali di insegnati picchiati dai genitori per aver messo una nota o un brutto voto al figlio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai detto testualmente "qua nessuno ha parlato di pieta"
> evidentemente se hai scritto cosi avevi inteso che x pieta' intendevo quella (non) *menzionata dai forumisti*
> *o no?*
> e non ho manco mai detto che non dovete replicare.....pero la coda di paglia di qualcuno e' straevidente


sì, qua avevo capito male.

ho detto testualmente anche "che pessimo elemento". Per il tuo augurio che, anche se non destinato ai forumisti, ti qualifica chiaramente.

pace e bene.


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è proprio nell'ambito dove sono cresciuti che hanno sviluppato il non rispetto degli altri.
> nasce dal degrado, dalla cultura della famiglia e dal posto dove vivi


resta comunque l'ambiente primario in cui si imparano i modelli relazionali ...... se non si guarisce qualcosa li, non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> resta comunque l'ambiente primario in cui si imparano i modelli relazionali ...... se non si guarisce qualcosa li, non si va da nessuna parte


è quello che dico.
se nascono in una famiglia dove il rispetto per gli altri non esiste come vuoi che crescano?


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sinceramente credo che se fosse ancora (giustamente) scontata come cosa non leggeremmo sui giornali di insegnati picchiati dai genitori per aver messo una nota o un brutto voto al figlio


 E già... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sentiremmo parlare di fenomeni di bullismo, giustificati dai genitori stessi.
A me pare, almeno da quel che vedo, che i genitori siano molto impegnati tra lavoro, palestra e cazzetti vari..e i figli soli.
Ma questa è un'altra questione...


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> resta comunque l'ambiente primario in cui si imparano i modelli relazionali ...... se non si guarisce qualcosa li, non si va da nessuna parte


ma li non si guarisce. Dove c'è marcio nasce marcio.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E già...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i figli abbandonati non hanno esempi e si prende la tv...questa è la fine.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, qua avevo capito male.
> 
> ho detto testualmente anche "che pessimo elemento". Per il tuo augurio che, anche se non destinato ai forumisti, ti qualifica chiaramente.
> 
> pace e bene.


 alla tua ultima affermazione mi gratto dolcemente il mento come a dire
chissenefrega


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io infatti non ho parlato di voi e non mi sono riferito a nessuna forumista....siete voi che vi tirate in ballo di continuo e non e' manco la prima volta soprattutto *tu *che *ti chiami un po troppo spesso in causa senza che il sottoscritto ti interpelli minimamente*
> io ho detto che chi prova pieta x certa gente (e in italia ce ne sono credimi) merita un trattamento identico......stop





Alexantro ha detto:


> e non ho manco mai detto che non dovete replicare.....pero la coda di paglia di qualcuno e' straevidente


 
chissà cosa voleva dire questa frase, se non che io faccio troppi interventi ai tuoi post (cosa palesemente non gradita).

ma va a cagare con la tua coda di paglia e queste tristi arrampicate sugli specchi.




e ora datemi la medaglietta di cioccolato grazie


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chissà cosa voleva dire questa frase, se non che io faccio troppi interventi ai tuoi post (cosa palesemente non gradita).
> 
> ma va a cagare con la tua coda di paglia e queste tristi arrampicate sugli specchi.
> 
> ...


piccante il cioccolato?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma li non si guarisce. Dove c'è marcio nasce marcio.


 
allora non è poi così sbagliato il discorso che l'educazione è importante, non trovi?


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2009)

Io resto dell'idea che chi sbaglia comportandosi senza alcun rispetto verso un altro essere umano debba essere punito. E sinceramente un carcere "leggero" non mi sembra la giusta punizione in rapporto a quanto subito dalla vittima. Solo in un secondo momento si può discutere di riabilitazione, che, a mio parere, non va disgiunta dalla punizione, una punizione severa, e, perchè no, che metta paura.

Sulla scuola... ci sarebbe tanto da dire... le 5-6 ore che i ragazzi passano a scuola sono abbastanza incisive, ma quanto deve fare la scuola? Deve fornire gli strumenti base dell'alfabetizzazione, deve ampliare le conoscenze e arricchire le abilità, deve dare spunti di riflessione e favorire l'autonomia di giudizio.... capite bene che se il ragazzo vive in una famiglia assente (povera o benestante in certi casi non è significativo) gli sforzi della scuola non trovano riscontro in casa.


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma li non si guarisce. Dove c'è marcio nasce marcio.


sti cazzi, scusa il francesismo ..... se scegli di imitare i modelli che ricevi lo scegli tu, quindi se non ti piacciono ne scegli altri ..... altro che pippe assolutiste


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora non è poi così sbagliato il discorso che l'educazione è importante, non trovi?


certo che sono d'accordo. Ma non dopo, dopo è troppo tardi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chissà cosa voleva dire questa frase, se non che io faccio troppi interventi ai tuoi post (cosa palesemente non gradita).
> 
> ma va a cagare con la tua coda di paglia e queste tristi arrampicate sugli specchi.
> 
> ...


 guarda se nessuno replicasse ai miei post probabilmente smetterei pure di scrivere qua(che dialogo sarebbe?)
pero' un conto e' replicare anche in modo stizzito e ci puo stare
un altro e' sentirsi sempre chiamata in causa......e nella seconda ipotesi sei un p'o spesso presente.....


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è quello che dico.
> se nascono in una famiglia dove il rispetto per gli altri non esiste come vuoi che crescano?


Brugole' non dimenticare che questi individui nascono/provengono anche dalle famiglie bene, quelle del mulino bianco eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e ce ne sono di questi casi in giro sui giornali.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sti cazzi, scusa il francesismo ..... se scegli di imitare i modelli che ricevi lo scegli tu, quindi se non ti piacciono ne scegli altri ..... altro che pippe assolutiste


un bambino non ha capacità di discernere il bene dal male. E' bene quello che fa papà e male quello che lui dice che è male. 

* bambini imparano ciò che vivono
*
Se i bambini vivono con le critiche, imparano a condannare.

Se i bambini vivono con l'ostilità, imparano a combattere.

Se i bambini vivono con la paura, imparano ad essere apprensivi.

Se i bambini vivono con la pietà, imparano a commiserarsi.

Se i bambini vivono con il ridicolo, imparano ad essere timidi.

Se i bambini vivono con la gelosia, imparano cosa sia l'invidia.

Se i bambini vivono con la vergogna, imparano a sentirsi colpevoli.

Se i bambini vivono con la tolleranza, imparano ad essere pazienti.

Se i bambini vivono con l'incoraggiamento, imparano ad essere sicuri di se.

Se i bambini vivono con la lode, imparano ad apprezzare.

Se i bambini vivono con l'approvazione, imparano a piacersi.

Se i bambini vivono con l'accettazione, imparano a trovare amore nel mondo.

Se i bambini vivono con il riconoscimento, imparano ad avere un obiettivo.

Se i bambini vivono con la partecipazione, imparano ad essere generosi.

Se i bambini vivono con l'onestà e la lealtà, imparano cosa sia verità e giustizia.

Se i bambini vivono con la sicurezza, imparano ad avere fede in se stessi e in coloro che li circondano.

Se i bambini vivono con l'amichevolezza, imparano che il mondo è un posto bello in cui vivere.

Se i bambini vivono con la serenità, imparano ad avere tranquillità di spirito​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> *Io resto dell'idea che chi sbaglia comportandosi senza alcun rispetto verso un altro essere umano debba essere punito*. E sinceramente un carcere "leggero" non mi sembra la giusta punizione in rapporto a quanto subito dalla vittima. Solo in un secondo momento si può discutere di riabilitazione, che, a mio parere, non va disgiunta dalla punizione, una punizione severa, e, perchè no, che metta paura.
> 
> Sulla scuola... ci sarebbe tanto da dire... le 5-6 ore che i ragazzi passano a scuola sono abbastanza incisive, ma quanto deve fare la scuola? Deve fornire gli strumenti base dell'alfabetizzazione, deve ampliare le conoscenze e arricchire le abilità, deve dare spunti di riflessione e favorire l'autonomia di giudizio.... capite bene che se il ragazzo vive in una famiglia assente (povera o benestante in certi casi non è significativo) gli sforzi della scuola non trovano riscontro in casa.


credo che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo...

quanto alla riabilitazione, deve avvenire in un secondo momento rispetto a cosa? dopo la tortura? dopo 5 anni in isolamento? se bastoni un cane per anni, non puoi pretendere di farlo poi diventare un cucciolo affettuoso eh.

i reati gravi devono essere puniti con l'ergastolo. e l'ergastolo deve essere scontato. l'idea della imperitura mancanza di libertà, può fare più da deterrente dell'idea di tre anni di lavori forzati o isolamento e poi il reinserimento nella società. ti posso anche dare sky, ma fino a che campi sarà il tuo solo contatto con il mondo esterno. non credi che sia una buona punizione? credi che sia leggero privare un uomo della propria libertà?


sinceramente, alle elementari soprattutto, quando si gettano le basi per la crescita della persona, forse sarebbe anche opportuno sacrificare qualche ora sottraendola ad altre discipline, a vantaggio dell'educazione civica. la storia si può imparare anche alle scuole medie.


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brugole' non dimenticare che questi individui nascono/provengono anche dalle famiglie bene, quelle del mulino bianco eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si certamente, guarda quella merda schifosa di izzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




però più degrado e più ignoranza generano violenza


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si certamente, guarda quella merda schifosa di izzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 verissimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> piccante il cioccolato?


me pias no il piccante  

	
	
		
		
	


	





fondente grazie


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo...
> 
> quanto alla riabilitazione, deve avvenire in un secondo momento rispetto a cosa? dopo la tortura? dopo 5 anni in isolamento? se bastoni un cane per anni, non puoi pretendere di farlo poi diventare un cucciolo affettuoso eh.
> 
> ...


tutto vero apparte che la detenzione deve essere isolata perchè devi essere privato di qualsiasi contatto sociale dal momento che non ne sei più degno e devi stare al buio per l'eternità così che i demoni ti massacrino.


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> un bambino non ha capacità di discernere il bene dal male. E' bene quello che fa papà e male quello che lui dice che è male.
> 
> * bambini imparano ciò che vivono
> *
> ...


e come no, tutte piccole scimmiette capaci solo di copiare  

	
	
		
		
	


	









sarà per quello che non tutti i figli di alcolizzati diventano alcolizzati?
che non tutti i figli di persone violente diventano violente?
che non tutti i figli di chiesaioli diventano chiesaioli?

che 2 fratelli possono essere diversi quanto il giorno e la notte? 

non mi copia-incollare le teorie del solito pirla che alla fine si impara non essere ne padre e neppure accompagnato eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> guarda se nessuno replicasse ai miei post probabilmente smetterei pure di scrivere qua(che dialogo sarebbe?)
> pero' un conto e' replicare anche in modo stizzito e ci puo stare
> un altro e' sentirsi sempre chiamata in causa......e nella seconda ipotesi sei un p'o spesso presente.....


ma chi ti si fila scusa?
se intervieni dove sto scrivendo e non sono d'accordo puoi ben scommetterci che ti rispondo.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e come no, tutte piccole scimmiette capaci solo di copiare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........non vivere nel tuo mondo. 

i bambini sono indifesi...non sto parlando di adulti, ma di bambini.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma chi ti si fila scusa?
> se intervieni dove sto scrivendo e non sono d'accordo puoi ben scommetterci che ti rispondo.


 se mi rispondi di continuo un p'o mi fili....altrimenti mi ignoreresti in maniera totale
te saludi


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo...
> 
> quanto alla riabilitazione, *deve avvenire in un secondo momento* rispetto a cosa? dopo la tortura? dopo 5 anni in isolamento? se bastoni un cane per anni, non puoi pretendere di farlo poi diventare un cucciolo affettuoso eh.
> 
> ...


Non ne facevo una questione cronologica di prima-dopo, ma parlavo a livello di pensiero. Spesso l'idea che un detenuto debba essere riabilitato ha più importanza dell'idea che debba essere punito, per me andrebbe punito severamente con l'aggiunta della riabilitazione.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brugole' non dimenticare che questi individui nascono/provengono anche dalle famiglie bene, quelle del mulino bianco eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è detto che le famiglie benestanti siano per bene. Io non direi proprio.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non ne facevo una questione cronologica di prima-dopo, ma parlavo a livello di pensiero. Spesso l'idea che un detenuto debba essere riabilitato ha più importanza dell'idea che debba essere punito, per me andrebbe punito severamente con l'aggiunta della riabilitazione.


nessuna riabilitazione per un assassino e uno stuprature, ho perso il diritto anche solo di parlare di vivere in comunità.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è detto che le famiglie benestanti siano per bene. Io non direi proprio.


 assolutamente no....anzi spesso e' proprio il contrario


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se mi rispondi di continuo un p'o mi fili....altrimenti mi ignoreresti in maniera totale
> te saludi


 
esattamente come mi fili tu.

ti ho salutato svariati post addietro.

e ora smettila o porto via il pallone e non giochi più.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esattamente come mi fili tu.
> 
> ti ho salutato svariati post addietro.
> 
> e ora smettila o porto via il pallone e non giochi più.


 mai detto che non ti filo...filo te come filo tutti
se vuoi ti lascio nella tua mediocrita' virtuale che e' evidente
basta che me lo dici


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mai detto che non ti filo...filo te come filo tutti
> se vuoi ti lascio nella tua mediocrita' virtuale che e' evidente
> basta che me lo dici


 


















ma chi ti ha accusato di averlo detto? 

non puoi farcela


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esattamente come mi fili tu.
> 
> ti ho salutato svariati post addietro.
> 
> e ora smettila o porto via il pallone e non giochi più.





Alexantro ha detto:


> mai detto che non ti filo...filo te come filo tutti
> se vuoi ti lascio nella tua mediocrita' virtuale che e' evidente
> basta che me lo dici


iniziate a somigliare sinistramente a oscuro e ale


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> tutto vero apparte che la detenzione deve essere isolata perchè devi essere privato di qualsiasi contatto sociale dal momento che non ne sei più degno e devi stare al buio per l'eternità così che i demoni ti massacrino.


certo, dostoevskij dalle braghe corte


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

hai scritto "ma chi ti fila?"
e poi nel post successivo "ti filo esattamente come mi fili tu"
abiti per caso vicino a qualche discarica abusiva e le esalazioni ti hanno annebbiato un p'o le facolta' mentali???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> iniziate a somigliare sinistramente a oscuro e ale


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ........non vivere nel tuo mondo.
> 
> i bambini sono indifesi...non sto parlando di adulti, ma di bambini.


i bambini non sono scemi ...... capiscono benissimo, pure meglio di noi messi assieme .... e scelgono


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo...
> 
> *quanto alla riabilitazione*, deve avvenire in un secondo momento rispetto a cosa? dopo la tortura? dopo 5 anni in isolamento? se bastoni un cane per anni, non puoi pretendere di farlo poi diventare un cucciolo affettuoso eh.
> 
> ...



 Le condizioni di vita delle carceri italiane sono regolamentate da una legge del 1975[2], nota come Ordinamento Penitenziario. Quanto ai "principi direttivi" della norma, l'articolo 1 recita:   
*«* _*Il trattamento penitenziario deve essere conforme ad umanità e deve assicurare il rispetto della dignità della persona.*
Il trattamento é improntato ad assoluta imparzialità, *senza discriminazioni in ordine a nazionalità, razza e condizioni economiche e sociali, a opinioni politiche e a credenze religiose.*
Negli istituti devono essere mantenuti l'ordine e la disciplina. Non possono essere adottate restrizioni non giustificabili con le esigenze predette o, nei confronti degli imputati, non indispensabili ai fini giudiziari.
I detenuti e gli internati sono chiamati o indicati con il loro nome.
Il trattamento degli imputati deve essere rigorosamente informato al principio che essi non sono considerati colpevoli sino alla condanna definitiva.
* Nei confronti dei condannati e degli internati deve essere attuato un trattamento rieducativo che tenda, anche attraverso i contatti con l'ambiente esterno, al reinserimento sociale degli stessi. Il trattamento é attuato secondo un criterio di individualizzazione in rapporto alle specifiche condizioni dei soggetti.*_ *»*

http://wikipedia.sapere.virgilio.it/wikipedia/wiki/Prigione


Questo lo prevede la legge, E' chiaro?​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai scritto "ma chi ti fila?"
> e poi nel post successivo "ti filo esattamente come mi fili tu"
> abiti per caso vicino a qualche discarica abusiva e le esalazioni ti hanno annebbiato un p'o le facolta' mentali???


 
dio santo ma impara l'italiano e rileggiti i post, che magari capisci cosa vuol dire quello ho scritto.


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> i bambini non sono scemi ...... capiscono benissimo, pure meglio di noi messi assieme .... e scelgono


questo si triglia, ma se crescono in una situazione di degrado, dove la violenza è naturale e il non rispetto per la vita degli altri è la prassi è chiaro che hanno un destino già parecchio segnato.
poi certo, è anche pieno di gente nata in situazioni terribili che nella vita se ne tira fuori.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Nessuno ha parlato di perdono e pietà, e alcuni hanno tirato in ballo il perdono e la pietà. Nessuno ha parlato di dio, ed alcuni hanno tirato in ballo dio.
Per qualunque reato, ci vuole prevenzione e repressione. Ma trasformare la repressione in crudeltà e vendetta, abbassa lo stato al livello del criminale... e alla fine, da la vittoria al criminale.
Hai sbagliato? Ti fai i tuoi anni di carcere senza fiatare. Ma isolare la gente in bare di cemento, evirarla... sinceramente, son discorsi pessimi, IMHO.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dio santo ma impara l'italiano e rileggiti i post, che magari capisci cosa vuol dire quello ho scritto.


 va bene va bene
hai ragione tu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le condizioni di vita delle carceri italiane sono regolamentate da una legge del 1975[2], nota come Ordinamento Penitenziario. Quanto ai "principi direttivi" della norma, l'articolo 1 recita:
> *«* _*Il trattamento penitenziario deve essere conforme ad umanità e deve assicurare il rispetto della dignità della persona.*_
> _Il trattamento é improntato ad assoluta imparzialità, *senza discriminazioni in ordine a nazionalità, razza e condizioni economiche e sociali, a opinioni politiche e a credenze religiose.*_
> _Negli istituti devono essere mantenuti l'ordine e la disciplina. Non possono essere adottate restrizioni non giustificabili con le esigenze predette o, nei confronti degli imputati, non indispensabili ai fini giudiziari._
> ...


 
scusa ma davanti al carcere a vita, di quale reinserimento nella società si parla?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

apparte che il reinserimento sociale attraverso la permanenza in carcere e' pressoche inesistente.......la prova e' la percentuale dei recidivi a delinquere in italia....specie tra gli stranieri


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuno ha parlato di perdono e pietà, e alcuni hanno tirato in ballo il perdono e la pietà. Nessuno ha parlato di dio, ed alcuni hanno tirato in ballo dio.
> Per qualunque reato, ci vuole prevenzione e repressione. Ma trasformare la repressione in crudeltà e vendetta, abbassa lo stato al livello del criminale... e alla fine, da la vittoria al criminale.
> Hai sbagliato? Ti fai i tuoi anni di carcere senza fiatare. Ma isolare la gente in bare di cemento, evirarla... sinceramente, son discorsi pessimi, IMHO.


 
nessuna bara di cemento. un cubo 2 metri per 1.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, dostoevskij dalle braghe corte


 
apri pure le porte di casa tua e facci un centro di riabilitazione.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e come no, tutte piccole scimmiette capaci solo di copiare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda caso che il figlio del On. Carlo Donat Cattin si diede al terrorismo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuno ha parlato di perdono e pietà, e alcuni hanno tirato in ballo il perdono e la pietà. Nessuno ha parlato di dio, ed alcuni hanno tirato in ballo dio.
> Per qualunque reato, ci vuole prevenzione e repressione. Ma trasformare la repressione in crudeltà e vendetta, abbassa lo stato al livello del criminale... e alla fine, da la vittoria al criminale.
> Hai sbagliato? Ti fai i tuoi anni di carcere senza fiatare. Ma isolare la gente in bare di cemento, evirarla... sinceramente, son discorsi pessimi, IMHO.



Quoto.

Ho letto cose agghiaccianti in questo thread.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> nessuna bara di cemento. un cubo 2 metri per 1.


 E' una battuta?


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda caso che il figlio del On. Carlo Donat Cattin si diede al terrorismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non aveva 7 anni. io sto parlando di bambini.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una battuta?


si


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> *Ho letto cose agghiaccianti in questo thread*.


 Concordo.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è detto che le famiglie benestanti siano per bene. Io non direi proprio.


... mi riferivo alle bene-stanti


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ho letto cose agghiaccianti in questo thread.


......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ho letto cose agghiaccianti in questo thread.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo.


ultimamente se ne leggono spesso, specie su questo argomento


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuno ha parlato di perdono e pietà, e alcuni hanno tirato in ballo il perdono e la pietà. Nessuno ha parlato di dio, ed alcuni hanno tirato in ballo dio.
> Per qualunque reato, ci vuole prevenzione e repressione. Ma trasformare la repressione in crudeltà e vendetta, abbassa lo stato al livello del criminale... e alla fine, da la vittoria al criminale.
> Hai sbagliato? Ti fai i tuoi anni di carcere senza fiatare. Ma isolare la gente in bare di cemento, evirarla... sinceramente, son discorsi pessimi, IMHO.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ultimamente se ne leggono spesso, specie su questo argomento


 Purtroppo si... e questo la dice lunga sulla cosiddetta "coscienza civile" degli italiani. 
E non c'entra nulla il buonismo, come dicono alcuni... io sono tutto tranne che buonista. Ma al vuoto mentale di certi individui necessitano le facili etichette, per non implodere.


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

è indubbio comunque che se capitasse a qualcuno al quale vuoi bene perdi lucidità e l'unico sentimento che ti prende oltre ad un dolore infinito è la vendetta. direi molto umano 
e quelle merde dei politici ci cavalcano sopra da sempre


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Purtroppo si... e questo la dice lunga sulla cosiddetta "coscienza civile" degli italiani.
> E non c'entra nulla il buonismo, come dicono alcuni... io sono tutto tranne che buonista. Ma al vuoto mentale di certi individui necessitano le facili etichette, per non implodere.


perchè invece fare uscire di galera un assassino dopo 3 anni quello lo chiami pieno mentale? non è buonismo, è buon senso. Io detesto la violenza, non mi piace e vorrei vivere sereno e tranquillo. E se per vivere sereno e tranquillo uno stupratore e un assassino se ne stanno al buio per il resto dell'eternità per me va bene. Anzi lo auspico.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma davanti al carcere a vita, di quale reinserimento nella società si parla?


C'e' la possibilita che se il soggetto perfettamente recuperato, dopo aver scontato 26anni di carcere puo usufruire delle liberta' condizionale.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è indubbio comunque che se capitasse a qualcuno al quale vuoi bene perdi lucidità e l'unico sentimento che ti prende oltre ad un dolore infinito è la vendetta. direi molto umano
> e quelle merde dei politici ci cavalcano sopra da sempre


non è solo umano è giusto. E' il sentimento che si deve provare quando si subisce un abuso. e questo sentimento è giusto che non sia provato da un pubblico ufficiale che deve far rispettare la legge, ma io ho tutto il sacrosanto diritto di auspicare se non lo stesso perchè è impossibile quantomeno una parvenza di privazione e sofferenza al carnefice.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> apri pure le porte di casa tua e facci un centro di riabilitazione.


la continua personalizzazione del discorso dequalifica la discussione


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' la possibilita che se il soggetto perfettamente recuperato, dopo aver scontato 26anni di carcere puo usufruire delle liberta' condizionale.


no. non ha più diritto a vita sociale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Purtroppo si... e questo la dice lunga sulla cosiddetta "coscienza civile" degli italiani.
> E non c'entra nulla il buonismo, come dicono alcuni... io sono tutto tranne che buonista. Ma *al vuoto mentale di certi individui necessitano le facili etichette*, per non implodere.


concordo. la cosa triste è che chi fa certi discorsi, la coscienza civile la pretende e,ancora più comico, crede di poterla professare.
quella del buonismo è poi una scusa dietro la quale nascondersi per giustificare pensieri gretti e molto cavernicoli, indice di una ignoranza sconcertante.

è più facile tirare giù un muro rovinato, che sistemarlo.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la continua personalizzazione del discorso dequalifica la discussione


perchè non è quello che hai fatto tu ?


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> concordo. la cosa triste è che chi fa certi discorsi, la coscienza civile la pretende e,ancora più comico, crede di poterla professare.
> quella del buonismo è poi una scusa dietro la quale nascondersi per giustificare pensieri gretti e molto cavernicoli, indice di una ignoranza sconcertante.
> 
> è più facile tirare giù un muro rovinato, che sistemarlo.


 
la vita di una bambina non la sistemi più e io non spreco tempo e denaro per riabilitare un assasino.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *è indubbio comunque che se capitasse a qualcuno al quale vuoi bene perdi lucidità e l'unico sentimento che ti prende oltre ad un dolore infinito è la vendetta*. *direi molto umano*
> e quelle merde dei politici ci cavalcano sopra da sempre


Assolutamente si. Per certi atti atroci, ho sempre considerato la vendetta del singolo "giustificabile" nella sua comprensibilità. Alla fine, è un rapporto diretto tra lui e il mondo. E' una scelta personale, indefinibile in un contesto etico generale. Sarebbe auspicabile non avvenisse, ma non me la sentirei mai di condannarla aprioristicamente.
Ma pretendere che uno stato ragioni, con le sue leggi, sull'onda emozionale del singolo... no.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Per certi atti atroci, ho sempre considerato la vendetta del singolo "giustificabile" nella sua comprensibilità. Alla fine, è un rapporto diretto tra lui e il mondo. E' una scelta personale, indefinibile in un contesto etico generale. sarebbe auspicabile non avvenisse, ma non me la sentirei mai di condannarla aprioristicamente.
> Ma pretendere che uno stato ragioni, con le sue leggi, sull'onda emozionale del singolo... no.


certo, ecco perchè non si possono fare le ronde notturne con i paterfamilias armati di picconi. Ma lo stato può e deve intervenire nelle città con i militari.


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma pretendere che uno stato ragioni, con le sue leggi, sull'onda emozionale del singolo... no.


ti rendi conto di come stanno strumentalizzando questi stupri i politici oggi??
e durante la campagna elettorale ci hanno stropicciato i cabasisi che la sicurezza era il primo punto??? poi niente...come sempre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è indubbio comunque che se capitasse a qualcuno al quale vuoi bene perdi lucidità e l'unico sentimento che ti prende oltre ad un dolore infinito è la vendetta. direi molto umano
> e quelle merde dei politici ci cavalcano sopra da sempre


infatti un padre (o una madre) di un bambino vittima di pedofilia, che va ad uccidere il colpevole, lo capisco.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Cristo, dove siamo finiti.





​


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Purtroppo si... e questo la dice lunga sulla cosiddetta "coscienza civile" degli italiani.
> E non c'entra nulla il buonismo, come dicono alcuni... io sono tutto tranne che buonista. Ma al vuoto mentale di certi individui necessitano le facili etichette, per non implodere.


Sono un'insegnante e la coscienza civile la trasmetto tutti i giorni ai miei ragazzi. Il punto è che oggi tutto sembra possibile, ogni voglia può essere soddisfatta, ogni pruderia tolta, ai danni degli indifesi, perchè non c'è prevenzione, ma non c'è anche il timore di essere puniti. E' come a scuola: un ragazzo non sempre ha la maturità di capire che certi atteggiamenti sono scorretti, per cui, oltre al dialogo, è necessario che sentano l'autorità, del professore, del preside. Un uomo che per soddisfare le sue voglie ha bisogno di violentare una donna evidentemente ha superato la fase del "ho capito che non posso commettere uno stupro perchè è sbagliato", ma anche la fase "non posso commettere uno stupro perchè ho paura di essere punito". E cosa facciamo allora? Restiamo a guardare? Il carcere non deve essere un centro di permanenza, ma va inteso come punizione, e pertanto deve essere duro. E poi: perchè non si può pensare che questi uomini che si sono abbassati ad un tale livello di violenza non possano anche lavorare duramente per la società? Il tutto accompagnato dalla riflessione. Forse rendersi conto di ciò che è stato commesso è più intollerabile da sopportare che un lavoro pesante....
Io sento parlare un pò troppo di comprensione e giustificazione, e questo purtroppo porta alla denegerazione e al tutto è consentito...


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

benedico il fato per non vivere in un paese come la cina dove si praticano le torture aberranti che non placano gli animi delle vittime ma duplicano il male.
vergogna dell'umanità


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' la possibilita che se il soggetto perfettamente recuperato, dopo aver scontato 26anni di carcere puo usufruire delle liberta' condizionale.


e no qua non condivido affatto.
se la condanna è il carcere a vita, carcere a vita sia


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e no qua non condivido affatto.
> se la condanna è il carcere a vita, carcere a vita sia


Angeli' 26anni di carcere cambiano una persona, la cambiano.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Buongiorno.
credo che di questi argomenti bisognerebbe parlarne, come dice minerva, senza pensare "se succedesse a me"..ci sarà sempre qualcuno a cui sarà successo o succederà...e non si può lasciare in mano a gendarmi del far west la giustizia, di qualunque reato si tratti. carcere duro, certezza e velocità della pena. Questa è civiltà..nel far-west succede sempre che qulache innocente ci lasci le penne e anche solo un innocente è già troppo...
se succedesse a mia figlia sarei così preso nel mio dolore e nel cercare di "riprenderla" che non m'importerebbe o non avrei tempo per pensare di giustiziare o condannare personalmente il reo...certo che poi vedere una pena non certa e una detenzione blanda farebbe scattare in me la rabbia..ma questa rabbia andrebbe decontestualizzata e resa al servizio della società e non del singolo e resa "utile" prima del "se succedesse a me".
IMHO


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Angeli' 26anni di carcere cambiano una persona, la cambiano.


cambiano eccome.
io ho seguito la storia di diego maso...sembra davvero che dopo 26 anni sia cambiato.
che poi oh....sarebbe questo il compito del carcere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Angeli' 26anni di carcere cambiano una persona, la cambiano.


non lo discuto, ma secondo me non è questo il punto.
l'ergastolo diventano 26 anni.
20 anni diventano 10.
5 anni diventano 2 + 3 con la condizionale.
e si torna a bomba: poca credibilità della giustizia nell'applicazione della legge


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la vita di una bambina non la sistemi più e io non spreco tempo e denaro per riabilitare un assasino.


 non esageriamo..conosco e molto bene una donna stuprata a 13 anni e che seppur con difficoltà, ha una vita normale..certo che può succedere che non si sistemi, come può succedere che non si sistemi la vita di un adulto che magari perde il lavoro...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti rendi conto di come stanno strumentalizzando questi stupri i politici oggi??
> e durante la campagna elettorale ci hanno stropicciato i cabasisi che la sicurezza era il primo punto??? poi niente...come sempre


 Guarda che ai bastardi poltronati queste vicende fanno solo comodo... prima ci fanno le campagne elettorali, poi le usano per distrogliere l'opinione pubblica dai casini che dovrebbero risolvere.


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Angeli' 26anni di carcere cambiano una persona, la cambiano.


il discorso di angelo, che condivido, è diverso ...... se si è preso l'ergastolo, sconti l'ergastolo ..... ne più ne meno


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *non lo discuto, ma secondo me non è questo il punto.*
> l'ergastolo diventano 26 anni.
> 20 anni diventano 10.
> 5 anni diventano 2 + 3 con la condizionale.
> e si torna a bomba: poca credibilità della giustizia nell'applicazione della legge


Appunto! ... tutto il resto e' la classica tarantella per dar da mangiare agli avvocati.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto! ... tutto il resto e' la classica tarantella per dar da mangiare agli avvocati.


non t'ho capita Marì


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che ai bastardi poltronati queste vicende fanno solo comodo... prima ci fanno le campagne elettorali, poi le usano per distrogliere l'opinione pubblica dai casini che dovrebbero risolvere.


è logico.
oggi lo stupro, domani il pirata della strada...e intanto loro si fanno i cabasisi loro. le loro leggine...e il popolino bue crede di contare qualcosa


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non t'ho capita Marì


Tutto cio' che c'e' dietro alle riduzione delle pene.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> *Sono un'insegnante e la coscienza civile la trasmetto tutti i giorni ai miei ragazzi*. Il punto è che oggi tutto sembra possibile, ogni voglia può essere soddisfatta, ogni pruderia tolta, ai danni degli indifesi, perchè non c'è prevenzione, ma non c'è anche il timore di essere puniti. E' come a scuola: un ragazzo non sempre ha la maturità di capire che certi atteggiamenti sono scorretti, per cui, oltre al dialogo, è necessario che sentano l'autorità, del professore, del preside. Un uomo che per soddisfare le sue voglie ha bisogno di violentare una donna evidentemente ha superato la fase del "ho capito che non posso commettere uno stupro perchè è sbagliato", ma anche la fase "non posso commettere uno stupro perchè ho paura di essere punito". E cosa facciamo allora? Restiamo a guardare? Il carcere non deve essere un centro di permanenza, ma va inteso come punizione, e pertanto deve essere duro. E poi: perchè non si può pensare che questi uomini che si sono abbassati ad un tale livello di violenza non possano anche lavorare duramente per la società? Il tutto accompagnato dalla riflessione. Forse rendersi conto di ciò che è stato commesso è più intollerabile da sopportare che un lavoro pesante....
> Io sento parlare un pò troppo di comprensione e giustificazione, e questo purtroppo porta alla denegerazione e al tutto è consentito...


_Io avrei lasciato per una decina di minuti i rumeni stupratori nelle mani della folla. Poi carcere duro per qualche anno. Infine lavori forzati a vita. Aggiungo anche una castrazione, e non quella chimica_

Queste sono parole tue. Complimenti per la trasmissione di coscienza civile... spero che certe cose eviterai di dirle nella tua classe. Lo spero per i tuoi alunni.


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Io avrei lasciato per una decina di minuti i rumeni stupratori nelle mani della folla. Poi carcere duro per qualche anno. Infine lavori forzati a vita. Aggiungo anche una castrazione, e non quella chimica_
> 
> Queste sono parole tue. Complimenti per la trasmissione di coscienza civile... spero che certe cose eviterai di dirle nella tua classe. Lo spero per i tuoi alunni.


Non mi rimangio certo le mie parole.
E ai miei ragazzi insegno a rispettare le leggi e ad aver fiducia, nonostante tutto, nello Stato.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono un'insegnante e la coscienza civile la trasmetto tutti i giorni ai miei ragazzi. Il punto è che oggi tutto sembra possibile, ogni voglia può essere soddisfatta, ogni pruderia tolta, ai danni degli indifesi, perchè non c'è prevenzione, ma non c'è anche il timore di essere puniti. E' come a scuola: un ragazzo non sempre ha la maturità di capire che certi atteggiamenti sono scorretti, per cui, oltre al dialogo, è necessario che sentano l'autorità, del professore, del preside. Un uomo che per soddisfare le sue voglie ha bisogno di violentare una donna evidentemente ha superato la fase del "ho capito che non posso commettere uno stupro perchè è sbagliato", ma anche la fase "non posso commettere uno stupro perchè ho paura di essere punito". E cosa facciamo allora? Restiamo a guardare? Il carcere non deve essere un centro di permanenza, ma va inteso come punizione, e pertanto deve essere duro. E poi: perchè non si può pensare che questi uomini che si sono abbassati ad un tale livello di violenza non possano anche lavorare duramente per la società? Il tutto accompagnato dalla riflessione. Forse rendersi conto di ciò che è stato commesso è più intollerabile da sopportare che un lavoro pesante....
> Io sento parlare un pò troppo di comprensione e giustificazione, e questo purtroppo porta *alla denegerazione* e al tutto è consentito...


 alla degenerazione ci arrivi con la grettezza e la regressione intellettuale ; occorre evolversi cercando di sanare là dove sta il degrado del corpo e della mente


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è logico.
> oggi lo stupro, domani il pirata della strada...e intanto loro si fanno i cabasisi loro. le loro leggine...e il popolino bue crede di contare qualcosa


E nel frattempo nessuno s'interessa di cosa stanno facendo Loro alle spalle dei cittadini ... tanto i giornali son diventati solo di cronaca nera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e chi e' il padrone dell'Informazione in Italia?


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mi piacerebbe davvero sapere quale sia la soluzione giusta ed equa, che rispetti i diritti civili prima di tutto di un assassino secondo certa gente che fa del giusto equilibrio la filosovia di vita. no perchè fra le tante cose dette qua si parla solo di integrazione, di prevenzione, di educazione, di stro.nzate enormi perchè il morto non torna in vita, la bambina soffre e a me viene solo da dire vaff.anculo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe davvero sapere quale sia la soluzione giusta ed equa, che rispetti *i diritti civili prima di tutto di un assassino *secondo certa gente che fa del giusto equilibrio la filosovia di vita. no perchè fra le tante cose dette qua si parla solo di integrazione, di prevenzione, di educazione, di stro.nzate enormi perchè il morto non torna in vita, la bambina soffre e a me viene solo da dire vaff.anculo.


ma chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe davvero sapere quale sia la soluzione giusta ed equa, che rispetti i diritti civili prima di tutto di un assassino secondo certa gente che fa del giusto equilibrio la filosovia di vita. no perchè fra le tante cose dette qua si parla solo di integrazione, di prevenzione, di educazione, di stro.nzate enormi perchè il morto non torna in vita, la bambina soffre e a me viene solo da dire vaff.anculo.


la giustizia dovrebbe essere sufficiente per le persone civili..


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe davvero sapere quale sia la soluzione giusta ed equa, che rispetti i diritti civili prima di tutto di un assassino secondo certa gente che fa del giusto equilibrio la filosovia di vita. no perchè fra le tante cose dette qua si parla solo di integrazione, di prevenzione, di educazione, di stro.nzate enormi perchè il *morto non torna in vita,* la bambina soffre e a me viene solo da dire vaff.anculo.


 questo anche in caso di atroci torture inflitte al colpevole.più che ridurre sofferenze le moltiplichi ...mi pare semplice logica


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo anche in caso di atroci torture inflitte al colpevole.più che ridurre sofferenze le moltiplichi ...mi pare semplice logica


ma chi ha mai ha parlato di atroci torture....ho solo detto carcere a vita al buio.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha detto?


è quello che si legge....


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è quello che si legge....


 hai letto male lds


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non mi rimangio certo le mie parole.
> E ai miei ragazzi insegno a rispettare le leggi e ad aver fiducia, nonostante tutto, nello Stato.


Sinceramente, neanche io mi preoccupo della sorte degli stupratori...come donna e come madre provo uno sdegno e una rabbia enorme.
Ma trarrei somma soddisfazione non tanto nel vederli impiccati, ma assicurati alla giustizia. In maniera seria. Senza sconti di pena ingiustificati, ma neanche utilizzando accanimenti da Medio Evo.
E ancora di più sarei soddisfatta se finalmente lo stupro sulle donne venisse rimosso dall'immaginario maschile, divenisse tabù.
Ma credo che da questo obiettivo siamo ancora molto , ma molto lontani. E non per mancanza di pene (negli Usa c'è la pena di morte, e non mi pare sia un deterrente Sufficiente), ma perchè ancora non abbiamo raggiunto il sufficiente grado di orrore per certi atti.


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> hai letto male lds


ot ma che è l'avatar?


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ot ma che è l'avatar?


OT...c'è la didascalia nella firma..è una scultura marmorea di un cristo coperto da un velo..si trova  a napoli...definirei struggente..


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sinceramente, neanche io mi preoccupo della sorte degli stupratori...come donna e come madre provo uno sdegno e una rabbia enorme.
> Ma trarrei somma soddisfazione non tanto nel vederli impiccati, ma assicurati alla giustizia. In maniera seria. Senza sconti di pena ingiustificati, ma neanche utilizzando accanimenti da Medio Evo.
> E ancora di più sarei soddisfatta se finalmente lo stupro sulle donne venisse rimosso dall'immaginario maschile, divenisse tabù.
> Ma credo che da questo obiettivo siamo ancora molto , ma molto lontani. E non per mancanza di pene (negli Usa c'è la pena di morte, e non mi pare sia un deterrente Sufficiente), ma perchè ancora non abbiamo raggiunto il sufficiente grado di orrore per certi atti.


amplia il concetto della presenza dello stupro nell'immaginario maschile..se vuoi..


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

ale avrai notato che , con grande generosità e senso del sacrificio... ho lasciato per me stessa "solo " l'arte contemporanea.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sinceramente, neanche io mi preoccupo della sorte degli stupratori...come donna e come madre provo uno sdegno e una rabbia enorme.
> Ma trarrei somma soddisfazione non tanto nel vederli impiccati, ma assicurati alla giustizia. In maniera seria. Senza sconti di pena ingiustificati, ma neanche utilizzando accanimenti da Medio Evo.
> E ancora di più sarei soddisfatta se finalmente lo stupro sulle donne venisse rimosso dall'immaginario maschile, divenisse tabù.
> Ma credo che da questo obiettivo siamo ancora molto , ma molto lontani. E non per mancanza di pene (negli Usa c'è la pena di morte, e non mi pare sia un deterrente Sufficiente), ma perchè ancora non abbiamo raggiunto il sufficiente grado di orrore per certi atti.


la morte non è la soluzione ai problemi di un condannato...il buio per l'eternità fa molto più male. E soprattutto sarebbe bello che tutti gli atti di violenza venissero eliminati dall'immaginario collettivo...perchè non è che mi fa meno orrore sapere che un bambino down venga picchiato umiliato e ucciso perchè diverso. E' la mentalità delle persone ad essere malata, bacata, intollerabile e in quanto tale va punita e condannata con il buio per l'eternità. Quando sei così violento e crudele non meriti di vedere più nulla se non le urla e le grida nella tua testa delle persone che hai volutamente, efferatamente e ingiustamente colpito. E' non vedo nessuna violazione dei diritti civili. E' la giusta conseguenza delle tue stronza.te


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> hai letto male lds


mi sa che ho letto bene.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sinceramente, neanche io mi preoccupo della sorte degli stupratori...come donna e come madre provo uno sdegno e una rabbia enorme.
> Ma trarrei somma soddisfazione non tanto nel vederli impiccati, ma assicurati alla giustizia. In maniera seria. Senza sconti di pena ingiustificati, ma neanche utilizzando accanimenti da Medio Evo.
> *E ancora di più sarei soddisfatta se finalmente lo stupro sulle donne venisse rimosso dall'immaginario maschile*, divenisse tabù.
> Ma credo che da questo obiettivo siamo ancora molto , ma molto lontani. E non per mancanza di pene (negli Usa c'è la pena di morte, e non mi pare sia un deterrente Sufficiente), ma perchè ancora non abbiamo raggiunto il sufficiente grado di orrore per certi atti.


 Hai una visione quantomeno curiosa dell'immaginario maschile.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ale avrai notato che , con grande generosità e senso del sacrificio... ho lasciato per me stessa "solo " l'arte contemporanea.


 ok, ma vai tranquilla anche con il resto...
OT: l'altra notte (non dormo) ho visto un bellissimo documentario su De Chirico..le cose interessanti e belle vanno sempre in orari improponibili


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai una visione quantomeno curiosa dell'immaginario maschile.


 aspetta almeno che spieghi meglio...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Angeli' 26anni di carcere cambiano una persona, la cambiano.


sono d'accordo con Angelo, se ti hanno dato l'ergastolo significa che hai compiuto un crimine talmente grave da passare tutto il resto della tua vita in carcere. e lì devi scontare la tua pena. se hai modo di cambiare e pentirti buon x te significa che avrai la coscienza + leggera


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi sa che ho letto bene.


 nessuno ha anteposto i diritti dello stupratore a quelli della giustizia...se poi non volerlo buttare in un cubo 2x1mt è pensare prima di tutto ai diritti del condannato allora hai ragione tu...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi sa che ho letto bene.


leggere non equivale a capire


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non mi rimangio certo le mie parole.
> *E ai miei ragazzi insegno a rispettare le leggi e ad aver fiducia, nonostante tutto, nello Stato*.


Non ti chiedevo di rimangiartele... però sono contento che ai ragazzi insegni questo, e non le cose che hai scritto prima.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che ai bastardi poltronati queste vicende fanno solo comodo... prima ci fanno le campagne elettorali, poi le usano per distrogliere l'opinione pubblica dai casini che dovrebbero risolvere.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

i ragazzi apprendono fiducia da cio' *che vedono e vivono*.* e.*non da quello che sentono purtroppo..benchè l'intenzione di qualsiasi insegnate sia da riconoscere...


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai una visione quantomeno curiosa dell'immaginario maschile.


 
Chiaramente non parlavo del tuo immaginario nè di quelli che hanno rispetto per le donne, ma di quegli uomini che stuprano. Sicuramente c'è una fetta di individui per i quali la violenza è una modalità attraverso cui sfogarsi. E se si contano gli episodi di violenza sessuale (non parlo solo degli extracomunitari, ma anche e soprattutto di ciò che si consuma in silenzio nelle case, nei condomini, in ufficio, o nelle parrocchie), sicuramente tali fantasie non sono scomparse.
E' vero che chi violenta è un mostro, ma non sempre ha i connotati dello slavo, brutto sporco e senza lavoro.

E' questo ciò che intendevo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiaramente non parlavo del tuo immaginario nè di quelli che hanno rispetto per le donne, ma di quegli uomini che stuprano. Sicuramente c'è una fetta di individui per i quali la violenza è una modalità attraverso cui sfogarsi. E se si contano gli episodi di violenza sessuale (non parlo solo degli extracomunitari, ma anche e soprattutto di ciò che si consuma in silenzio nelle case, nei condomini, in ufficio, o nelle parrocchie), sicuramente tali fantasie non sono scomparse.
> E' vero che chi violenta è un mostro, ma non sempre ha i connotati dello slavo, brutto sporco e senza lavoro.
> 
> E' questo ciò che intendevo.


beh, però l' immaginario maschile di solito si intende esteso a tutto il genere...


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiaramente non parlavo del tuo immaginario nè di quelli che hanno rispetto per le donne, ma di quegli uomini che stuprano. Sicuramente c'è una fetta di individui per i quali la violenza è una modalità attraverso cui sfogarsi. E se si contano gli episodi di violenza sessuale (non parlo solo degli extracomunitari, ma anche e soprattutto di ciò che si consuma in silenzio nelle case, nei condomini, in ufficio, o nelle parrocchie), sicuramente tali fantasie non sono scomparse.
> *E' vero che chi violenta è un mostro, ma non sempre ha i connotati dello slavo, brutto sporco e senza lavoro.*
> 
> E' questo ciò che intendevo.


 troppi sono nelle nostre case e  nelle chiese


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiaramente non parlavo del tuo immaginario nè di quelli che hanno rispetto per le donne, ma di quegli uomini che stuprano. Sicuramente c'è una fetta di individui per i quali la violenza è una modalità attraverso cui sfogarsi. E se si contano gli episodi di violenza sessuale (non parlo solo degli extracomunitari, ma anche e soprattutto di ciò che si consuma in silenzio nelle case, nei condomini, in ufficio, o nelle parrocchie), sicuramente tali fantasie non sono scomparse.
> E' vero che* chi violenta è un mostro, ma non sempre ha i connotati dello slavo, brutto sporco e senza lavoro.*
> E' questo ciò che intendevo.



Ovviamente.


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> beh, però l' immaginario maschile di solito si intende esteso a tutto il genere...


Chiaro che non lo estendo a tutto il genere: ho un figlio maschio, un padre, un compagno, amici maschi..e non li considero potenziali stupratori!!!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppi sono nelle nostre case* e  nelle chiese*


Purtroppo.


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiaro che non lo estendo a tutto il genere: ho un figlio maschio, un padre, un compagno, amici maschi..e non li considero potenziali stupratori!!!!


 
pensate che storia per una madre scoprire che tuo figlio è uno stupratore


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensate che storia per una madre scoprire che tuo figlio è uno stupratore


 chi se ne frega....io penserei che storia per una madre scoprire che tua figlia è stata stuprata...


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> chi se ne frega....io penserei che storia per una madre scoprire che tua figlia è stata stuprata...


perchè pensi che una madre non ci penserebbe?
stai calmino eh?


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè pensi che una madre non ci penserebbe?
> stai calmino eh?


si ci penserebbe.... ma a me personalmente non è che fregherebbe più di tanto...
non intendevo risponderti male se l'hai intesa così...


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> nessuno ha anteposto i diritti dello stupratore a quelli della giustizia...se poi non volerlo buttare in un cubo 2x1mt è pensare prima di tutto ai diritti del condannato allora hai ragione tu...


 
no no si è parlato di educarli prima che commettano il danno, e la mia risposta è stata: VA BENISSIMO!
Sul dopo il fatto c'è qualche diverbio....


----------



## Iris (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensate che storia per una madre scoprire che tuo figlio è uno stupratore


Ci ho pensato tante volte. Per me sarebbe un fallimento. Non lo so...è raccapricciante l'idea.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no no si è parlato di educarli prima che commettano il danno, e la mia risposta è stata: VA BENISSIMO!
> Sul dopo il fatto c'è qualche diverbio....


omadonninasanta..lds...tu hai scitto PRIMA DI TUTTO i diritti dello stupratore..anche si pensasse che per uno stupratore sia corretta la rieducazione è quel "prima di tutto" che stona...


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato tante volte. Per me sarebbe un fallimento. Non lo so...è raccapricciante l'idea.


 
già. Meglio non pensarci, come scoprire che tuo figlio si droga o ruba macchine....


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> omadonninasanta..lds...tu hai scitto PRIMA DI TUTTO i diritti dello stupratore..anche si pensasse che per uno stupratore sia corretta la rieducazione è quel "prima di tutto" che stona...


o gesùbambinodellefiandre ale......lo stupratore non ha alcun diritto, li ha persi quando ha fatto del male. Ha solo un dovere ed è quello di marcire al buio per l'eternità.


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> già. Meglio non pensarci, come scoprire che tuo figlio si droga o ruba macchine....












   ah....stuprare e drogarsi o rubare macchine lo metti sullo stesso piano! ma che cavolo dici?


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah....stuprare e drogarsi o rubare macchine lo metti sullo stesso piano! ma che cavolo dici?


no, ovvio...volevo solo dire che per una madre scoprire di avere un figlio fallito, delinquente e malato non è di certo piacevole.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> o gesùbambinodellefiandre ale......lo stupratore non ha alcun diritto, li ha persi quando ha fatto del male. Ha solo un dovere ed è quello di marcire al buio per l'eternità.


 ok, hai tutti i diritti di pensarlo ma non puoi dire che chi non la pensa in questo modo pensa PRIMA DI TUTTO ai diritti dello stupratore...è come dirgli che lo stupro è in secondo piano e questo è altamente offensivo...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiaramente non parlavo del tuo immaginario nè di quelli che hanno rispetto per le donne, ma di quegli uomini che stuprano. Sicuramente c'è una fetta di individui per i quali la violenza è una modalità attraverso cui sfogarsi. E se si contano gli episodi di violenza sessuale (non parlo solo degli extracomunitari, ma anche e soprattutto di ciò che si consuma in silenzio nelle case, nei condomini, in ufficio, o nelle parrocchie), sicuramente tali fantasie non sono scomparse.
> *E' vero che chi violenta è un mostro, ma non sempre ha i connotati dello slavo, brutto sporco e senza lavoro*.
> 
> E' questo ciò che intendevo.


 Si, è vero. Anzi, quasi sempre ha i connotati italiani.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> o gesùbambinodellefiandre ale......lo stupratore non ha alcun diritto, li ha persi quando ha fatto del male. Ha solo un dovere ed è quello di marcire al buio per l'eternità.


Ma lo sai che c'e' una percentuale di stupratori che sono stati stuprati quando erano bambini, lo sai?


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, ovvio...volevo solo dire che per una madre scoprire di avere un figlio fallito, delinquente e malato non è di certo piacevole.


 fallito e malato è doloroso, 
criminale e stupratore è inaccettabile e lacerante.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che c'e' una percentuale di stupratori che sono stati stuprati quando erano bambini, lo sai?


Non è che se mi ammazzano la madre io mi metto ad uccidere persone....così per il gusto di farlo.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> ok, hai tutti i diritti di pensarlo ma non puoi dire che chi non la pensa in questo modo pensa PRIMA DI TUTTO ai diritti dello stupratore...è come dirgli che lo stupro è in secondo piano e questo è altamente offensivo...


per me solo il fatto di pensare che lo stupratore abbia anche solo un qualsiasi tipo di diritto è inaccettabile.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non è che se mi ammazzano la madre io mi metto ad uccidere persone....così per il gusto di farlo.


Allora saprai anche che non tutti abbiamo le stesse re-azioni.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per me solo il fatto di pensare che lo stupratore abbia anche solo un qualsiasi tipo di *diritto* è inaccettabile.


... di essere trattato da essere "umano", anche se ha commesso un atto "bestiale".


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora saprai anche che non tutti abbiamo le stesse re-azioni.


questo non giustifica un omicidio...spero tu sia d'accordo. Va da se che se qualcuno toccasse mia sorella sarei in prima linea con il badile fra i denti. Galera volentieri...ma almeno dormo la notte.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... di essere trattato da essere "umano", anche se ha commesso un atto "bestiale".


si si in galera al buio. l'unica cosa che gli resta da fare.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> questo non giustifica un omicidio...spero tu sia d'accordo. Va da se che se qualcuno toccasse mia sorella sarei in prima linea con il badile fra i denti. Galera volentieri...ma almeno dormo la notte.


Non lo giustifico affatto ... la tua reazione riguardo a tua sorella, e' naturale, comprensibile.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non lo giustifico affatto ... la tua reazione riguardo a tua sorella, e' naturale, comprensibile.


vado volentieri al buio.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per me solo il fatto di pensare che lo stupratore abbia anche solo un qualsiasi tipo di diritto è inaccettabile.


e chi ti dice di accettarlo...puoi fare le tue battaglie senza gettare palate di m...(sto esagerando, è ovvio)su altri però solo perchè non la pensano come te...trovo che il tuo atteggiamento non sia costruttivo...


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> questo non giustifica un omicidio...spero tu sia d'accordo. Va da se che se qualcuno toccasse mia sorella sarei in prima linea con il badile fra i denti. Galera volentieri...ma almeno dormo la notte.


 bene, così tua sorella oltre al suo dolore personale gliene aggiungi dell'altro..tu dormirai di notte, ma tua sorella..mi sembra un po' egoistico..


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> e chi ti dice di accettarlo...puoi fare le tue battaglie senza gettare palate di m...(sto esagerando, è ovvio)su altri però solo perchè non la pensano come te...trovo che il tuo atteggiamento non sia costruttivo...


 
io non getto palate di m...su nessuno. Tu sei pure libero di prendertelo in casa e di riabilitarlo come io sono dell'idea di rinchiuderlo al buio. non c'è niente da costruire...c'è solo da internare certa gentaglia e murarla.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io non getto palate di m...su nessuno. Tu sei pure libero di prendertelo in casa e di riabilitarlo come io sono dell'idea di* rinchiuderlo al buio. *non c'è niente da costruire...*c'è solo da internare certa gentaglia e murarla.*


Ora non esagerare ... non hai alcuna scusa di fare/lanciare tali segnali di altrettanta violenza


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io non getto palate di m...su nessuno. Tu sei pure libero di prendertelo in casa e di riabilitarlo come io sono dell'idea di rinchiuderlo al buio. non c'è niente da costruire...c'è solo da internare certa gentaglia e murarla.


 benissimo...tu fai la tua battaglia e io la mia...ma non penso di anteporre i diritti del reo se lo faccio. e ti faccio presente che nemmeno io ho mai parlato di rieducazione...ho parlato di certezza, giustizia e velocità della pena...


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

conoscete qualcuno che e' stato in galera??
cosi tanto x sapere


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> conoscete qualcuno che e' stato in galera??
> cosi tanto x sapere


io si


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ora non esagerare ... non hai alcuna scusa di fare/lanciare tali segnali di altrettanta violenza


ma che scusa...è la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> conoscete qualcuno che e' stato in galera??
> cosi tanto x sapere


si e sono contento che ci stia.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io si


 io pure
e mi hanno riferito che la cosiddetta riabilitazione nelle carceri italiane e' pressoche inesistente  (tanto che c'e gente che sta meglio dentro piuttosto che fuori) oltre al fatto che in carcere c'e gente che dovrebbe starci e tanto e con regime tipo 41bis e invece e' sbattuta fuori non si sa xche (questo riferitomi da gente che in galera c'e stata) con condanne lievissime da scontare tra 3000 cavilli giuridici
e stiamo a parlare di non trattare come bestie certa gente


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2009)

*....*



Alexantro ha detto:


> conoscete qualcuno che e' stato in galera??
> cosi tanto x sapere


 .............Io conosco qualcuno che non è mai stato in galera....!!


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io pure
> e mi hanno riferito che la cosiddetta riabilitazione nelle carceri italiane e' pressoche inesistente (tanto che c'e gente che sta meglio dentro piuttosto che fuori) oltre al fatto che in carcere c'e gente che dovrebbe starci e tanto e con regime tipo 41bis e invece e' sbattuta fuori non si sa xche (questo riferitomi da gente che in galera c'e stata) con condanne lievissime da scontare tra 3000 cavilli giuridici
> e stiamo a parlare di non trattare come bestie certa gente


bhè dipende dal perchè erano dentro.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè dipende dal perchè erano dentro.


 a me ha riferito di un tizio nordafricano che ha stuprato 3,4 donne con evidenti turbe mentali/sessuali uscito in piena liberta' dopo circa 16 mesi......oltre ad altri esempi


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2009)

*Alexandro*

Sai cosa diceva BAcone della giustizia?Che è come una ragnatela...gli insetti piccoli ne rimangono avviluppati....gli insetti grandi la bucano e vanno oltre....!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa diceva BAcone della giustizia?Che è come una ragnatela...gli insetti piccoli ne rimangono avviluppati....gli insetti grandi la bucano e vanno oltre....!!


Anche questo e' vero ... basta guardare i politici


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2009)

*Marì*

I potenti non sono i politici marì....ma chi ha i soldi...dietro un politico c'è sempre un uomo con i soldi....!!


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> I potenti non sono i politici marì....ma chi ha i soldi...dietro un politico c'è sempre un uomo con i soldi....!!


 
E dietro l'uomo con i soldi chi c'è?


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> I potenti non sono i politici marì....ma chi ha i soldi...dietro un politico c'è sempre un uomo con i soldi....!!





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> E dietro l'uomo con i soldi chi c'è?



Il "Nano" e il malaffare 





​


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2009)

*.....*

Altri uomini con i soldi con interessi in comune!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Altri uomini con i soldi con interessi in comune!!


Mammamia come sei abbottonato oggi


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2009)

*Marì....*

Meglio...così....!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero ma l'odio corrode me non il violentatore. lui se ne frega, non ha coscienza altrimenti non sarebbe tale








E' ben per questo che alimentare l'odio nei confronti del singolo colpevole e di gruppi sociali è corrosione del singolo cittadino incolpevole e mina le basi della convivenza civile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> me pias no il piccante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le condizioni di vita delle carceri italiane sono regolamentate da una legge del 1975[2], nota come Ordinamento Penitenziario. Quanto ai "principi direttivi" della norma, l'articolo 1 recita:
> *«* _*Il trattamento penitenziario deve essere conforme ad umanità e deve assicurare il rispetto della dignità della persona.*_
> _Il trattamento é improntato ad assoluta imparzialità, *senza discriminazioni in ordine a nazionalità, razza e condizioni economiche e sociali, a opinioni politiche e a credenze religiose.*_
> _Negli istituti devono essere mantenuti l'ordine e la disciplina. Non possono essere adottate restrizioni non giustificabili con le esigenze predette o, nei confronti degli imputati, non indispensabili ai fini giudiziari._
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Purtroppo si... e *questo la dice lunga sulla cosiddetta "coscienza civile" degli italiani*.
> E non c'entra nulla il buonismo, come dicono alcuni... io sono tutto tranne che buonista. Ma al vuoto mentale di certi individui necessitano le facili etichette, per non implodere.





Brugola ha detto:


> è indubbio comunque che* se capitasse a qualcuno al quale vuoi bene perdi lucidità* e l'unico sentimento che ti prende oltre ad un dolore infinito è la vendetta. direi molto umano
> *e quelle merde dei politici ci cavalcano sopra da sempre*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non è solo umano è giusto. E' il sentimento che si deve provare quando si subisce un abuso. e questo sentimento è giusto che non sia provato da un pubblico ufficiale che deve far rispettare la legge, ma io ho tutto il sacrosanto diritto di auspicare se non lo stesso perchè è impossibile quantomeno una parvenza di privazione e sofferenza al carnefice.


Ma tu, ad esempio, che pena consideresti adeguata per chi con superficialità fa sesso senza prevenzione (basandosi semplicemente sul fatto che se una persona è apparentemente sana, profumata e le vuole bene garantisce di aver fatto sesso solo con persone sane che hanno sempre fatto sesso solo con persone sane e di non essere portatrice di malattie) qualora dovesse contagiare con una malattia terribile, che causa la morte dopo anni di sofferenze, una persona tradita ignara?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensate che storia per una madre scoprire che tuo figlio è uno stupratore


Le madri degli stupratori del processo a cui ho assistito e di cui ha già parlato sostenevano i figli e non avete idea di cosa avevano fatto... cose che se fossi stata io una delle madre sarei caduta nella disperazione più profonda.


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu, ad esempio, che pena consideresti adeguata per chi con superficialità fa sesso senza prevenzione (basandosi semplicemente sul fatto che se una persona è apparentemente sana, profumata e le vuole bene garantisce di aver fatto sesso solo con persone sane che hanno sempre fatto sesso solo con persone sane e di non essere portatrice di malattie) qualora dovesse contagiare con una malattia terribile, che causa la morte dopo anni di sofferenze, una persona tradita ignara?



Mi piace la tua provocazione persa. Non so risponderti ovviamente. Cosa vuoi che ti dica, che mi crocefigga e dica sono un demente? Tuttavia non mi fascio la testa di un problema che non si pone perchè non ho rapporti occasionali, non frequento tante donne (lo so che ne basta una) e soprattutto non è che mi fidi di tutti. Lascio perdere che mi sto contraddicendo come un cretino. Comunque hai ragione, non so. non le faccio del male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua provocazione persa. Non so risponderti ovviamente. Cosa vuoi che ti dica, che mi crocefigga e dica sono un demente? Tuttavia non mi fascio la testa di un problema che non si pone perchè non ho rapporti occasionali, non frequento tante donne (lo so che ne basta una) e soprattutto non è che mi fidi di tutti. Lascio perdere che mi sto contraddicendo come un cretino. Comunque hai ragione, non so. non le faccio del male.


LdS figurati se mi/ti auguro un evento del genere ( e soprattutto non lo auguro alla tua ignara ragazza), me era, come hai intelligentemente osservato, una provocazione, perché non è poi così infrequente che accada una cosa del genere e avrebbe potuto succedere anche a te, seppur involontariamente, per la semplice presunzione di immortalità dei giiovani.
E se fosse accaduto?
Sarebbe stato (nel tuo caso, cos' come nei casi realmente avvenuti) un grave responsabilità, un omicidio (colposo? preterintenzionale ...a volte è volontario), ma portandoti a immaginare come colpevole/responsabile volevo invitarti a riflettere come la certezza della pena, ma soprattutto del percorso riabilitativo nel rispetto della dignità della persona debba essere l'obiettivo prioritario di una società civile.
I sentimenti di vendetta lasciamoli alle vittime e ai parenti delle vittime.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu, ad esempio, che pena consideresti adeguata per chi con superficialità fa sesso senza prevenzione (basandosi semplicemente sul fatto che se una persona è apparentemente sana, profumata e le vuole bene garantisce di aver fatto sesso solo con persone sane che hanno sempre fatto sesso solo con persone sane e di non essere portatrice di malattie) qualora dovesse contagiare con una malattia terribile, che causa la morte dopo anni di sofferenze, una persona tradita ignara?


 ignara???
se il tuo partner non ha protezione sai che il rischio c'e sempre...dopo sta a te decidere se farlo o meno, non sei mica obbligata
quindi non e' ignara proprio di un bel niente
le cose si fanno in 2 e a proprio rischio e pericolo
il paragone non regge proprio x niente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ignara???
> se il tuo partner non ha protezione sai che il rischio c'e sempre...dopo sta a te decidere se farlo o meno, non sei mica obbligata
> quindi non e' ignara proprio di un bel niente
> le cose si fanno in 2 e a proprio rischio e pericolo
> il paragone non regge proprio x niente


Ignara sì.
In un rapporto di coppia consolidato, ti informo, succede anche che non si usi il profilattico (qui ci sono state discussioni infinte in cui io sola sostenevo l'uso del preservativo, mentre la maggioranza invocava un rapporto più intimo e intenso con il partner, senza barriere...), pensa che a volte viene pure l'idea di avere figli e col profilattico le possibilità di farli si abbassano molto...


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> LdS figurati se mi/ti auguro un evento del genere ( e soprattutto non lo auguro alla tua ignara ragazza), me era, come hai intelligentemente osservato, una provocazione, perché non è poi così infrequente che accada una cosa del genere e avrebbe potuto succedere anche a te, seppur involontariamente, per la semplice presunzione di immortalità dei giiovani.
> E se fosse accaduto?
> Sarebbe stato (nel tuo caso, cos' come nei casi realmente avvenuti) un grave responsabilità, un omicidio (colposo? preterintenzionale ...a volte è volontario), ma portandoti a immaginare come colpevole/responsabile volevo invitarti a riflettere come la certezza della pena, ma soprattutto del percorso riabilitativo nel rispetto della dignità della persona debba essere l'obiettivo prioritario di una società civile.
> I sentimenti di vendetta lasciamoli alle vittime e ai parenti delle vittime.


I sentimenti di vendetta albergano l'animo di tutte le creature pensanti di fronte all'orrore. Quando guardi un film...prendi ad esempio full metal jacket sei quasi contento quando palla di lardo ammazza il superiore. E' così, fa parte della nostra indole reagire d'istinto e con violenza ad un abuso. non ponderi nulla perchè è così violenta la cosa che reagisci senza troppo pensare. Non voglio minimizzare la trasmissione di un virus, ma da qua a paragonarla ad un omicidio ce ne corre. Io sono colpevole quanto la mia ragazza se vuoi perchè lei si fida di me come io mi sono fidato dell'altra. La parola preterintenzionale volge a connotati ben diversi e non è pertinente, per quanto riguarda il volontario è una bestemmia. E' ovvio che io non vado a letto con una donna certificata malata volontariamente per contrarre il virus da trasmettere alla mia ragazza. Colposo? potremmo aprire pagine di dibattito. Nessuno obbliga la mia ragazza ad avere rapporti non protetti con me. Quindi concorso di colpa se vuoi.
La società civili che tu osanni deve prima di tutto garantire la mia incolumità con tutti i mezzi possibili ed immaginabili.

Se vuoi il problema è un altro. I militari non posso arrestare nessuno e di carabinieri e poliziotti non ce ne sono a sufficienza, mancano i fondi non le idee. Ma l'idea di avere una pattuglia ogni 3 km di centro abitato può anche rappresentare una possibile soluzione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> I sentimenti di vendetta albergano l'animo di tutte le creature pensanti di fronte all'orrore. Quando guardi un film...prendi ad esempio full metal jacket sei quasi contento quando palla di lardo ammazza il superiore. E' così, fa parte della nostra indole reagire d'istinto e con violenza ad un abuso. non ponderi nulla perchè è così violenta la cosa che reagisci senza troppo pensare. Non voglio minimizzare la trasmissione di un virus, ma da qua a paragonarla ad un omicidio ce ne corre. Io sono colpevole quanto la mia ragazza se vuoi perchè lei si fida di me come io mi sono fidato dell'altra. La parola preterintenzionale volge a connotati ben diversi e non è pertinente, per quanto riguarda il volontario è una bestemmia. E' ovvio che io non vado a letto con una donna certificata malata volontariamente per contrarre il virus da trasmettere alla mia ragazza. Colposo? potremmo aprire pagine di dibattito. Nessuno obbliga la mia ragazza ad avere rapporti non protetti con me. Quindi concorso di colpa se vuoi.
> La società civili che tu osanni deve prima di tutto garantire la mia incolumità con tutti i mezzi possibili ed immaginabili.
> 
> Se vuoi il problema è un altro. I militari non posso arrestare nessuno e di carabinieri e poliziotti non ce ne sono a sufficienza, mancano i fondi non le idee. Ma l'idea di avere una pattuglia ogni 3 km di centro abitato può anche rappresentare una possibile soluzione.


Io non nutro sentimenti di vendetta se non per chi ha fatto del male a me (o ai miei cari) consapevolmente.
L'unico film che mi ha fatto provare aggressività è stato Rollerball e me ne ero preoccupata.
La razionalità e il senso di giustizia e le considerazioni di tutte le conseguenze non possono non essere considerate nelle formulazione delle leggi (e ne ho fatto notare alcune nella legge sulla violenza perché è l'unica su cui ho lungamente riflettuto e su cui ho capito qualcosa, non essendo una giurista) e così nella gestione dell'ordine pubblico.
Credo di aver espresso con ampiezza il mio pensiero e di non dover polemizzare oltrre.

Per quanto riguarda il possibile reato di contagio è stato ipotizzato quando ci fosse la consapevolezza di essere contagiati e lo si celasse al/ai partner. E' stata considerata la possibilità di considerarlo omicidio volontario da parte della giurisprudenza, non da me.
Ovvio che non volevo di accusarti di nulla, ma semplicemente farti riflettere sulle tue responsabilità (che non vuoi riconoscere) e di farti sorgere dubbi sul tuo atteggiamento forcaiolo.
Se non ti vuoi smuovere...responsabilità tua.

Dei delitti e delle pene non è stato scritto ieri eppure c'è chi continua a credere cose che già da Beccaria aveva smontato.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2009)

*LDS*

cancella quella firma , te lo chiedo per favore


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> cancella quella firma , te lo chiedo per favore


Parli della perla su asu?


----------



## LDS (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non nutro sentimenti di vendetta se non per chi ha fatto del male a me (o ai miei cari) consapevolmente.
> L'unico film che mi ha fatto provare aggressività è stato Rollerball e me ne ero preoccupata.
> La razionalità e il senso di giustizia e le considerazioni di tutte le conseguenze non possono non essere considerate nelle formulazione delle leggi (e ne ho fatto notare alcune nella legge sulla violenza perché è l'unica su cui ho lungamente riflettuto e su cui ho capito qualcosa, non essendo una giurista) e così nella gestione dell'ordine pubblico.
> Credo di aver espresso con ampiezza il mio pensiero e di non dover polemizzare oltrre.
> ...



la vendetta e l'odio fanno parte dell'animo umano esattamente come l'amore e la sensibilità. Volevo solo dire che quando siamo noi i diretti interessati vorremmo sempre che le cose andassero diversamente rispetto a come vanno di solito. E nessuno può dire il contrario. Nessuno può essere felice e contento nel vedere lo stupratore di sua figlia ai domiciliari perchè pentito e rallegrarsene perchè porello soffre nel aver fatto del male. Si può essere giusti e retti, ma non lo si è quasi mai quando il torto lo subiamo noi. Non si tratta di polemica solo di guardare da diverse prospettive lo stesso elemento. 
Io escludevo la volontarietà del gesto di contagio perchè so di essere sano.


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ignara sì.
> In un rapporto di coppia consolidato, ti informo, succede anche che non si usi il profilattico (qui ci sono state discussioni infinte in cui io sola sostenevo l'uso del preservativo, mentre la maggioranza invocava un rapporto più intimo e intenso con il partner, senza barriere...), *pensa che a volte viene pure l'idea di avere figli e col profilattico le possibilità di farli si abbassano molto...*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


il mio preferito  

	
	
		
		
	


	









grazie


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ignara???
> se il tuo partner non ha protezione sai che il rischio c'e sempre...dopo sta a te decidere se farlo o meno, non sei mica obbligata
> quindi non e' ignara proprio di un bel niente
> le cose si fanno in 2 e a proprio rischio e pericolo
> il paragone non regge proprio x niente


ma cosa stai dicendo?
ignara si.
che ne sa tua moglie/fidanzata  che tu vai con altre donne senza usare il preservativo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo?
> ignara si.
> che ne sa tua moglie/fidanzata che tu vai con altre donne senza usare il preservativo?


 
sei poco attenta quindi se ti ammali zitta e non fare la vittima!

cazzo, oltre al danno la beffa


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei poco attenta quindi se ti ammali zitta e non fare la vittima!
> 
> cazzo, oltre al danno la beffa


pensa te...è pure colpa tua.
oltre ad essere tradita sei pure responsabile di eventuali malattie che ti arrivano....perchè l'amore si fa in due....in questo caso anche in 4, 5 6


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensa te...è pure colpa tua.
> oltre ad essere tradita sei pure responsabile di eventuali malattie che ti arrivano....perchè l'amore si fa in due....in questo caso anche in 4, 5 6


 
unghiettina è come la tradita (o il tradito) che quando la verità viene a galla viene messa in croce e accusata con frasi del genere "ma anche tu... certo che è anche colpa tua... ma come cavolo hai fatto a non accorgertene!?!??!!" 

che nervi.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> unghiettina è come la tradita (o il tradito) che quando la verità viene a galla viene messa in croce e accusata con frasi del genere "ma anche tu... certo che è anche colpa tua... ma come cavolo hai fatto a non accorgertene!?!??!!"
> 
> che nervi.


Infatti.

Tradita, mi becco pure una malattia ma la colpa e' mia che mi son fidata di mio marito (vale anche il contrario). Come ho fatto a non accorgermene? 

Che chiulo.


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Tradita, mi becco pure una malattia ma la colpa e' mia che mi son fidata di mio marito (vale anche il contrario). Come ho fatto a non accorgermene?
> 
> Che chiulo.


eh certo.
passi anche per la rincoglionita che non è stata capace di cogliere i segnali che ti mandava il tuo amore...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Tradita, mi becco pure una malattia ma la colpa e' mia che mi son fidata di mio marito (vale anche il contrario). Come ho fatto a non accorgermene?
> 
> Che chiulo.


senza contare che i più bastardi diranno "ricordiamoci che non c'è modo di stabilire chi l'ha contratta per primo". quindi il dubbio sul tradito (che sia in realtà traditore) sotto sotto ci sarà, e magari anche da parte del partner


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh certo.
> passi anche per la rincoglionita che non è stata capace di cogliere i segnali che ti mandava il tuo amore...


e l'ingenuità dove la vogliamo mettere eh?
le scopate erano passate da 5 a 3 alla settimana ma tu non hai tenuto i conti e sei stata ingenua a non capire che le altre due le facesse fuori casa


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e l'ingenuità dove la vogliamo mettere eh?
> le scopate erano passate da 5 a 3 alla settimana ma tu non hai tenuto i conti e sei stata ingenua a non capire che le altre due le facesse fuori casa


Devi controllare il cellulare, la email, il lavoro, monitorare gli orari, i battiti del cuore, la pressione, se ti guarda negli occhi o meno mentre ti parla, se e' assente mentre gli parli (gli uomini lo sono al 99% 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , se si pulisce le scarpe prima di entrare in casa, se si lava piu' spesso, se si cura di piu'... ect ect... Angelo e' cosi' semplice!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devi controllare il cellulare, la email, il lavoro, monitorare gli orari, i battiti del cuore, la pressione, se ti guarda negli occhi o meno mentre ti parla, se e' assente mentre gli parli (gli uomini lo sono al 99%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ci aggiungerei anche un controllino quotidiano della glicemia, se sballa è perché probabilmente la sera prima è andato fuori con lei e ha bevuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Hai ragione, è semplicissimo, più semplice che fidarsi e soprattutto meno da coglioni! dopotutto perché cavolo fidarsi???


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e l'ingenuità dove la vogliamo mettere eh?
> le scopate erano passate da 5 a 3 alla settimana ma tu non hai tenuto i conti e sei stata ingenua a non capire che le altre due le facesse fuori casa


anzi guarda, se prima di lasciarti ti molla una pappina in fronte fa anche bene


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2009)

Comunque se non fatte tutto questo e non usate il preservativo anche dopo 20 anni di matrimonio siete degli sprovveduti!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anzi guarda, se prima di lasciarti ti molla una pappina in fronte fa anche bene

























e nell'andare via, prima di chiudere la porta, dovrebbe anche dire "e ricordati che è colpa tua che me l'hai permesso! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 "


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anzi guarda, se prima di lasciarti ti molla una pappina in fronte fa anche bene



esatto!

Come puoi trascurare questi particolari? Si vede che non lo amavi abbastanza


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2009)

Che poi, a voler esser certi, all'inizio di ogni nuova relazione si dovrebbero fare le analisi... io e lei potremmo anche non tradirci mai, ed essere comunque inconsapevolmente terreni di cultura di virus da precedenti storie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque se non fatte tutto questo e non usate il preservativo anche dopo 20 anni di matrimonio siete degli sprovveduti!


esattamente.
e non avete alcun diritto di lamentarvi se vi arriva tra capo e collo una malattia. e che cazzo. i preservativi li hanno inventati, che volete di più? che veniamo da voi a metterveli???


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi, a voler esser certi, all'inizio di ogni nuova relazione si dovrebbero fare le analisi... io e lei potremmo anche non tradirci mai, ed essere comunque inconsapevolmente terreni di cultura di virus da precedenti storie.


Ma Molti... le analisi andrebbero fatte regolarmente se si hanno rapporti occasionali a prescidere dalla relazione o meno


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Molti... le analisi andrebbero fatte regolarmente se si hanno rapporti occasionali a prescidere dalla relazione o meno


Non parlo di rapporti occasionali lettri... chiaro che li se non hai usato il preservativo, li devi fare. Ma di relazioni. Normalmente quando chiudi una storia, non pensi di farti certe analisi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Molti... le analisi andrebbero fatte regolarmente se si hanno rapporti occasionali a prescidere dalla relazione o meno


 
bhè non so. se finisce una storia decennale e non per tradimenti, magari uno è sereno. se l'altro/a ha tradito del corso degli anni e la cosa non è mai venuta fuori, di fatto sei a rischio anche tu pur non avendo mai avuto rapporti occasionali e....


... SEI STATO UN IRRESPONSABILE A FIDARTI!!!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlo di rapporti occasionali lettri... chiaro che li se non hai usato il preservativo, li devi fare. Ma di relazioni. Normalmente quando chiudi una storia, non pensi di farti certe analisi.


Bho io una volta all'anno le faccio...better safe then sorry


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlo di rapporti occasionali lettri... chiaro che li se non hai usato il preservativo, li devi fare. Ma di relazioni. Normalmente quando chiudi una storia, non pensi di farti certe analisi.


hai ragione, ma se la tua ex e tu non vi siete mai traditi ...??
bho...intanto fatevi le analisi che così hai un giorno di ferie aggratis

no ho scritto una minchiata.
il giorno di ferie è se doni il sangue.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma se la tua ex e tu non vi siete mai traditi ...??
> bho...intanto fatevi le analisi che così hai un giorno di ferie aggratis
> 
> no ho scritto una minchiata.
> il giorno di ferie è se doni il sangue.


puoi sempre andare dal medico dopo i prelievi, dire che ti senti debole e farti dare un giorno di malattia  

	
	
		
		
	


	













p.s. se le cose non sono cambiate (o se non è differente da come ti "trattano" a scuol) i giorni se doni il sangue sono due, se vuoi. quello della donazione e il successivo. me l'aveva detto un'insegnante quando mi ha visto tornare il giorno dopo la donazione. errore che non fu ovviamente più ripetuto


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi sempre andare dal medico dopo i prelievi, dire che ti senti debole e farti dare un giorno di malattia


e dare la colpa all'amante che ti ha costretto fare le analisi perchè magari tuo marito ha qualche malattia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e dare la colpa all'amante che ti ha costretto fare le analisi perchè magari tuo marito ha qualche malattia


 














aggiungerci quindi un po' di esaurimento nervoso e farti dare una settimanella


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho io una volta all'anno le faccio...better safe then sorry


 Io sono donatore, e me le fanno varie volte l'anno...  però secondo me tanta gente potrebbe essere portatrice inconsapevole di piccoli ospiti assai poco gradevoli...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *hai ragione, ma se la tua ex e tu non vi siete mai traditi ...??*
> bho...intanto fatevi le analisi che così hai un giorno di ferie aggratis
> 
> no ho scritto una minchiata.
> il giorno di ferie è se doni il sangue.


 .. posso esser certo di me, ma che ne so se lei non mi ha preso per il culo per anni...


----------



## brugola (30 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> .. posso esser certo di me, ma che ne so se lei non mi ha preso per il culo per anni...


ma che almeno abbia un nome questo bastardo!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che almeno abbia un nome questo bastardo!!


 In questo caso, mi basterebbe il nome della suina mentitrice... esser cornificato non occasionalmente, ma per anni... beh, credo che al momento avrei una reazione piuttosto violenta, anche senza "regalino" virale annesso.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In questo caso, mi basterebbe il nome della suina mentitrice... esser cornificato non occasionalmente, ma per anni... beh, credo che al momento avrei una reazione piuttosto violenta, anche senza "regalino" virale annesso.



Santo cielo mio marito!


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Santo cielo mio marito!


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Gennaio 2009)

*busco...*

[





> quote=Buscopann;493147]*Applaude a cosa visato che tra un pò farò la sua "leggina per impedire le intercettazioni?"*
> 
> Che uomo di merda....


 


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=CmaZS4yr-4E


----------

